# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Classical Mandolin solo Videos on YouTube

## Jonathan Rudie

Recently found this brave fellow bearing his mandolin soul on YouTube.com for all the world to see and hear. #Perhaps we could use this topic to post links in the future for all classical mandolin videos found on the net. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUY5L-cpNzA

----------


## margora

Hmm, the first of these (solo classical mandolin) I've seen on youtube (nice mandolin). In general I think youtube is a great thing for plucked string fans: there are many wonderful classical guitar clips, and even lute (Hopkinson Smith, in particular).

----------


## Jim Garber

Yes, brave indeed. That Notturno Cielo Stellato is not an easy piece. 

We do have three lovely videos by our own Linda Binder (Hrimaly).

Jim

----------


## margora

Yes, Linda's performances are very nice!

----------


## Neil Gladd

I have 2 of my recitals (from the early 1990s) and a couple other performances on videotape, and I was just looking at one the other day with thoughts towards posting an excerpt online. I'll announce it here if I decide to.

----------


## Jim Garber

Neil,

That would wonderful. Keep us posted.

The only time I saw you play was at Weill Recital Hall in New York, prob in the mid 1980s.

Jim

----------


## JimD

Neil,

Last time I saw you play was in Boston in the mid 1980's. 

Same tour perhaps?

Please do keep us posted.

----------


## Eugene

I've seen you play more recently, Neil. I'll watch again.

----------


## Neil Gladd

> Last time I saw you play was in Boston in the mid 1980's. 
> Same tour perhaps?


Yes, as a matter of fact. Here is the program you both heard.

I have a tape transferring to DVD even as we speak (or type, as the case may be). Then I'll figure out how to get into an uploadable file.

----------


## 8STRINGR

Hi Folks,

I was directed to this part of the Cafe's forum to ask if anyone has ever played, know or have heard of any duets with the mandolin and classical violin together?

I have a friend who is a classical violinist and wanted to maybe work on some kind of musical duet with her. Any suggestions, links or songs come to mind that I could hear or download from?

Thanks for your help!

I'm normally in the "mandolin" forum. #

----------


## an uncalloused fingertip

Do bowlback players normally hold the mando at that high of an angle when playing? It looks mildly uncomfortable.

----------


## markmdavis

Neil,
It was great to see your programs. This is the sort of high quality, challenging and interesting programming that the mandolin needs to succeed today.
One question: I am most interested in Brian Israel's Concerto - was it ever published? recorded?

Mark

----------


## Neil Gladd

> Neil,
> It was great to see your programs. This is the sort of high quality, challenging and interesting programming that the mandolin needs to succeed today.


Hi Mark, and thanks for the compliment! I haven't seen you in years!




> Neil,
> One question: I am most interested in Brian Israel's Concerto - was it ever published? recorded?


Sadly, no and no. Since the piece was written for me, I feel an obligation to get it out into the world, but am not able to at the moment. When it becomes available, I will certainly announce it here.

For those of you that don't know about the piece, he wrote it for me entirely from his hospital bed shortly before dying of leukemia at the age of 35. He finished composing the version for mandolin and piano, but never had a chance to orchestrate it. I've talked to his widow a few times, and she said that he wanted me to orchestrate it. I've started it, but it's yet another of the worthwhile projects that having a fulltime day job keeps me from completing.

Getting back to the original thread topic, I found one of my video performances that I like well enough to post. Since it's a long piece (12 minutes), I will post the movements individually, as soon as I find a way to convert them.

----------


## jasona

> Yes, Linda's performances are very nice!


Seconded. And she gets great tone out of that Pandini.

----------


## vkioulaphides

> "Do bowlback players normally hold the mando at that high of an angle when playing? It looks mildly uncomfortable."


If you mean the gentleman at the top of the thread, no, his posture is not "normal"; and the excessive angle of the mandolin _does_ get in the way, distorting all the angles, that of the right forearm, that of the left arm, wrist, and hand. It really detracts from his playing.

Au contraire, Linda's posture is exemplary, and only _contributes_ to her fine playing. I enjoy her performances more, the more I listen to them. Needless to say, there is a LOT more to Linda's lovely playing than just good posture but I am, of course, singling out only this one positive element, in reply to the specific question.

In fact, there has been a trend (discussed at length elsewhere) among players of the "Modern Italian School" (i.e. post-Anedda) to play with the mandolin more _horizontal_ than was common earlier in history. That discussion belongs elsewhere, not on this thread; suffice it to say, however, that too _vertical_ an angle (for the mandolin) is not seriously advocated by anyone I know of.

----------


## Linda Binder

Thank you! I'll have to go back to look at the videos to see what I was doing right for a change!  I'm looking forward to seeing and hearing more of the posted and soon-to-be posted performances. 

Neil, the story behind Brian Israel's last concerto is just amazing. Thanks for sharing it.
--Linda

----------


## Martin Jonas

> That discussion belongs elsewhere, not on this thread; suffice it to say, however, that too _vertical_ an angle (for the mandolin) is not seriously advocated by anyone I know of.


As it happens, at least some modern German players hold the mandolin surprisingly vertical. Barbara Pommerenke, for example, has a very upright neck when playing, more upright than the diagonal, and she has a very clean technique with it.

Martin

----------


## vkioulaphides

> "I'll have to go back to look at the videos to see what I was doing right for a change!"


NOOOOOOoooooooo, Linda, don't do that!

I once attended a masterclass with Mstislav Rostropovich. A young cellist played quite admirably the ever gracious Maestro applauded, made some laudatory comments, and finally asked the cellist whether _she_ had any questions to ask of _him_. 

She replied that she was not conscious at all times where _exactly_ her ring-finger was, in relation to the bow. (I will hold this truth to be self-evident, that all bowed-string players understand the *secondary* role of that finger in the bow-grip.) This, she said, concerned her greatly.

The Maestro smiled, then told the old story of the centipede#which he pronounced charmingly *dzandibit* # #In short, the centipede goes out for a walk; a little boy/girl stops the strolling creature and asks, "Mr. Centipede, when you walk, do you go RIGHT-left or LEFT-right with your *47th* pair of feet?"

*pregnant pause*

"You know what happened?", asked MR. "Dzandibit can't walk any more!" The critter is still there, paralyzed by sudden self-analysis. # 

So, my friend, do NOT go back and look at your posture. It's just fine. Leave just fine alone.

Oh, and please DO post more samples of your lovely playing! #

----------


## vkioulaphides

P.S. Martin, I have never seen/heard Barbara play, and I agree implicitly with your estimation of her abilities. The gentleman on the Tube, as it were, is troubled both by the _height_ AND the _angle_ of the instrument I would argue perhaps that it is the former that does him the greater disservice; too vertical a posture is not his main hinderance. He seems to be sitting on a sofa (?) or something, which also doesn't help much either...

I will assume you know better. Yes, I have seen some German players with _both_ feet up on a little foot-rest it reminds me of old confessionals #  and all sorts of correlated adjustments of posture. I don't quite see the fundamental, "foundational" need to reinvent the wheel. The "usual" posture, with some discount upwards or downwards, works just fine. The counterargument, of course, is the "different sort of mandolins, different sort of picks, different posture, etc., etc." I respectfully cease and desist.

Victor the Complacent #

----------


## Martin Jonas

Victor: I didn't mean to imply that Barbara's technique is like the one in the clip. The posture of the anonymous gentleman does look very awkward indeed and I would also agree that it is the height more than the angle that's behind it.

I was amused by Alison Stephens' comments on the "both feet on a footstool" technique used by some German players: she thought there were some ergonomic arguments in favour of this stance, but didn't think it was for her, partially because it doesn't suit her instrument or style but mostly because it looks so stupid...

Martin

----------


## Neil Gladd

> I have seen some German players with _both_ feet up on a little foot-rest


What confused me more than anything else I saw in Germany was a player who put his left leg on a foot stool, and the mandolin on his right leg.

----------


## mathieu.sarthe

Good evening.

I must agree with the first post, playing less than half of the notes written in_ cielo stellato_ and posting the video anyway is indeed very brave

----------


## vkioulaphides

YouTube having been bought by Google yesterday to the tune of $1.65 *billion* one wonders whether Café contributors could be engaged, ah... more _lucratively_ in our own observations.  

*sigh*

----------


## Dan Cohen

> YouTube having been bought by Google yesterday to the tune of $1.65 *billion* one wonders whether Café contributors could be engaged, ah... more _lucratively_ in our own observations. # 
> 
> *sigh*


Google must have heard that there was classical mandolin on youtoube!

----------


## Jonathan Rudie

Found this circa 1967 video on youtube of an Italian mandolin orchestra accompanying a singer. The video also provides an opportunity to examine the right hand technique of some of the players, with a very smooth and expressive tremolo. Enjoy: #

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iP3BXq5L6G0

----------


## margora

That's just amazing -- and postmodern to the max! It makes me want to run home and pop some Italian cinema from the same period into the DVD player.

----------


## Jonathan Rudie

I agree Robert. It is an awesome video and finding it made my day.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Lovely find. Bravo, Jonathan! 

The mandolin-et-al-playing is terrific and, of course, very authentic. I am, however, used to a more "down and dirty" rendition of this song, also commonly known as _ti voglio bene_, or _te vogli' abbene_ in the dialect. The singer here is too "clean", vocally speaking, and clearly does not speak what she sings. It is also customarily a man's song, as the sentiment is a bit more of a "public" exhibition of over-the-top, amorous abandon than the culture would have expected of (or allowed to) a woman.

Having said that, it is of "classic" Italian State Radio & Television vintage, and I am delighted that you have discovered it. Thanks for sharing! #

----------


## Martin Jonas

Yes, lovely clip. Looks like there are two orchestras on stage: a symphony orchestra (not playing, with music stands in front of them) and a separate mandolin orchestra (playing without printed music).

I like the piece a lot -- we play it too. I'll agree with Victor, though, that this singer doesn't quite convey it. There are a surprising number of other renditions on YouTube. I liked this one by Tito Gobbi (no mandolins, though).

Martin

----------


## margora

"I'll agree with Victor, though, that this singer doesn't quite convey it." 

Perhaps not, but I like the way the singer looks.

----------


## John Goodin

Fabulous clip! Thanks very much Jonathan for alerting us.

John G.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I certainly did not mean to malign the fair Ms. Mazzini. But, upon first impression, she looked and sounded as if she were reading the lyrics straight off a cue-sheet. Momentary Googling only confirmed said first impression: she was born and raised in the Varese province, waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay up north, between the Lago Maggiore and the *Swiss* border; obviously far, far away from nutty, noisy Naples.

But local origin is hardly THE defining factor. It is her actual _interpretation_ of the song that is rather precious, rather pristine. The song, au contraire, is a bit of that passionate breast-beating, hair-pulling, shirt-tearing, totally over-the-top expression typical of Neapolitan _tenors_, who routinely drag their "amorous passion like a chain" behind their aching hearts. Even the most red-blooded Neapolitan _signorina_ would not throw around this kind of sentiment, out there in the piazza, for all to see and hear. 

I am also NOT making any broader, sexist remark, but only refer to the self-evident, that we hardly hear male singers in the U.S. singing, say, Gershwin's Someone to Watch Over Me. The "imaginary persona" of the song is definitely a she. There are, of course, countless other examples of this matter of "normal" artistic choice.

----------


## Jim Garber

Interesting also (to me, anyway): it looks like the last instrument in the row on our left is some sort of liuto cantabile/moderno perhaps a Calace?

Jim

----------


## vkioulaphides

Yes, there are certainly _several_ Calace-looking instruments, Jim, although the definition on my screen is not sufficient for me to tell. The Big One you refer to... maybe. Or it could be some lap-held mando-bass-like thing, judging from the sheer size of the sound-box. My impression of _liuti cantabili_ is that they are big, of course, but not ENORMOUS. But I also know that the firm makes a "medium" (rosewood) and a "large" (maple) model. 

Also, what I see in terms of actual playing appears to be single-note plucking, very bass-line-like, not cello-like, and no apparent tremolo.

Sorry to be of such little help#as usual.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Went back and watched again. No, Jim, I don't think so. Somewhere, "middle of the road", you see the mandocellos. They are _significantly_ smaller than this creature, which, as I just wrote, I think is some sort of lap-held mando-bass. It may, in fact, have an end-pin, a "leg", supporting its weight on the floor. I just can't see it clearly in the clip. My $0.02, at least...

----------


## mandoisland

Patrizio - Al Fabrizio - Heartstrings Music - Mandolines de malmedy

Yesterday I had some time to follow the links in this thread. The italian mandolin orchestra from 1967 is a very interesting video - it would be interesting to know which orchestra this was.

The guy from the first video in this thread is named Patrizio and lives in france. He has a french hompage at Patrizio with information about his mandolins and other stuff.

On his homepage he has included links to all his videos on youtube, which are generally in a very poor quality. I would prefer fewer videos in a better quality.

But on his homepage he has a link to one of his favorite videos on youtube, which lead me to Al Fabrizio and his Heartstrings Music (the name can be found at the end of the video which shows a poster). There are two videos, one with the italian "Ritorno al suriento" and another with the godfather theme, both played on the street.

Godfather Theme played by Heartstrings Music

Torna a Surriento by Ernesto de Curtis

More information about Heartstrings Music with a link to the two CDs (with four examples to listen to) can be found on

Heartstrings Music Homepage

Al Fabrizio plays in the traditional italian style with a very nice tremolo, I thik he plays on a Calace mandolin with a scroll. The guitar player, Hugo Wainzinger, also plays very well - I really like there arrangements. I only found one note about Al Fabrizio here - which surprised me a little bit.

Another nice video I have found is a piece played by the 

Mandolines de Malmedy

A traditional piece for mandolin orchestra, the text says:

_Played the 26th of October 2002 by the Belgian Mandolin orchestra: Cercle Royal Des Mandolines De Malmedy.Tragedie de la mer is a composition of Stephen St.John.the orchestra is conducted by Albert Terf_

Hope you enjoy the videos!

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> Al Fabrizio plays in the traditional italian style with a very nice tremolo, I thik he plays on a Calace mandolin with a scroll. The guitar player, Hugo Wainzinger, also plays very well - I really like there arrangements. I only found one note about Al Fabrizio here - which surprised me a little bit.


Hallo Michael,

Do you refer to this post of mine? I have the CD and I still think that way. It should be noted, that the recording was made in 1998 and the video is made sooner. I have to acknowledge the improvement of Al Fabrizio`s playing. 

Thanks for sharing the video of Dicintencello Vuje, Johnatan! Makes me feel nostalgic for the days, when I also played this piece as a member of an orchestra.

Good luck!
Plamen

----------


## Linda Binder

First I want to say Hi Plamen!
I've been enjoying watching the videos. #There is something unusual with the sound on the two Heartstrings videos though. #Were they playing along with their recordings? #The sound is too even for being recorded outside. #When the musicians turn away from the camera there is no diminution in the sound, and take a look about 50 seconds into Ritorno a Suriento -- the guitarist wipes his brow with his right hand but the guitar continues to play....hmm. #Well, that aside, I think they're wonderful clips with good sound quality and nice playing. #Thanks for sharing them.

----------


## vkioulaphides

> "...the guitarist wipes his brow with his right hand but the guitar continues to play....hmm."


That's only thanks to the innovative *Automa-plucker ®* technology that I have been so eagerly hoping to see further developed, so that I can read The Times during the umpteenth performance of The Merry Widow.  

Plamen's social/aesthetic commentary is, of course, right on: many (most?) Italians view the mandolin with this curious mixture of fondness and condescension that either the bygone, or the the narrowly local elicit. You won't find many present-day Italian housewives wielding a _mezzaluna_, either...

----------


## mandoisland

I have just listened to the 2 heartstrings videos again - it really does sound like they were playing to the sound of the CD.

----------


## Linda Binder

I just came across this one of Don Giovanni's Deh, vieni alla finestra. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v....search=
The baritone is Simon Keenlyside....but the mandolinist is not identified. Nice to see a mandolin being used where intended by the composer

----------


## vkioulaphides

These videos are so entertaining, and on so many levels! Going back to the earlier video the one featuring Tito Gobbi it was highly amusing (to me, at least, as a bass-player by profession) to see the actor-qua-bassist behind Mº Gobbi, employing what German musicians humorously call _Handschuhtechnik_, "glove-technique": 100% pawing, 0% digitation.  "Alright, kid", said the Director, "and make sure you LOOK like you know what you're doing!"

But I must quit teasing, lest my humor be mistaken for cynicism. I LOVE those old clips, I am delighted to see them, and remain grateful to all those who are kind and diligent enough to dig them up.

Keep digging!  

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

Sorry, Linda; our posts "crossed", as it were. 

Lovely performance of _Deh, vieni_, good singing, good mandolin-playing. Yes, it's a crying shame that a composer as famous as Mozart *still* gets short-changed in terms of the required instrumentation.  

What surprises me is the number of players in these videos who at least _appear_ to be playing Roman plectra (I am thinking of Malmedy in particular). Can anyone verify, correct, or otherwise shed light?

----------


## Martin Jonas

> What surprises me is the number of players in these videos who at least _appear_ to be playing Roman plectra (I am thinking of Malmedy in particular). Can anyone verify, correct, or otherwise shed light?


Not that I have any direct knowledge of the history of the Malmedy orchestra, but being Belgian (albeit in a partially German-speaking part of the country), they are presumably to some extent part of the Ranieri heritage, so the use of Roman plectra would not be surprising.

Martin

----------


## vkioulaphides

Yes, that would make sense... By "surprise", of course, I mean a _pleasant_ one.  Also, geography apart, I really don't know how widespread the use of these plectra is; that hinges more on the available _education_. By way of "parallel example", the so-called "French" and "German" bow in bass-playing means more pedagogy than location or ethnic background: the British play "French", the Poles play "German", the Dutch play "French", the Hungarians "German", most Italians "French", NORTH-Italians "German", the Czechs whose native school IS what is called "German", ehm... "German", the Spaniards "French", the Greeks "German", the Portuguese "French", the Romanians "German", Americans, well... either   

I am unaware, that is, of whatever "range of dissemination" the Ranieri pick has had, or has at present.

----------


## RSW

I didn't see a roman plectrum, only a modern Calace mandolin. What am I missing here with the coin thing? Looks like the mandolinist is the butt of yet another inside joke. The voice is beautiful, honeyed as someone mentioned. The mandolin playing is nice, neat and rather polite but seems to be missing something too... maybe he needed that coin first :Smile: .

----------


## vkioulaphides

Yes, there is some horsing around going on, but I couldn't tell the gist of it all. Alas, could it be another "insider" joke at the mandolinist's expense? 

I must confess that what struck me (shop-talk, really) was that the mandolinist _moved his OWN stool_. You'd have to arm-wrestle several dozen union stewards to do that sort of thing in most houses I know of.

----------


## vkioulaphides

On second thought, Richard... in the precious few stagings of Don Giovanni that have a real mandolinist AND perhaps on stage, accompanying the Don you could conceivably imagine DG tossing a coin to the mandolinist, who could have been, period-specific, a bard/vassal. One would have to know the context of this theater, of the production, of the goings-on...

----------


## vkioulaphides

Yup, that's what at least it _looks_ like: it may be some sort of stage-y carry-over from the manner in which the Don (mis)treats Leporello, and can be presumed to treat his other servants. A wild guess, only... 

I must admit that ANY time you put a singer and an instrumentalist on stage, the results are, ah... colorful. I remember performing Mozart's _Per questa bella mano_ (K. 612, for bass voice and double bass obbligato) with Aurio Tomicich. I am actually glad that this performance *predated* the myspace-era, as there was something inherently, uh... entertaining in the sight of a 300-lb. empty-handed man, next to a 130-lb. character wielding a HUGE fiddle.

----------


## Linda Binder

> but seems to be missing something too... maybe he needed that coin first.


Maybe it wasn't a coin....maybe it was his good tortoiseshell plectrum...

----------


## vkioulaphides

"Eh, _fanciul'_", said gruffly the Don, "you play dis toon good, I give you... T.S." Patting the mandolinist casually on the back, he added magnanimously, "and you get to drive my Caddy to the garage, too!"   

On a more serious note: I wonder whether these links will become harder to come by, now that the complex legal wrangling over copyright protection has begun at Google/MySpace...

----------


## vkioulaphides

I would like to encourage by way of grossly unethical, public solicitation   that our good friend Plamen post a clip or two of his exemplary mandolin-playing on YouTube. The rest of us have much to learn from Plamen, both in terms of quality and consistency; he is also one of the few players I know of whose sheer speed of tremolo _never_ sounds mechanical.

So, ehm... *hint, hint*... Plami?

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hi, Victor!

Thank you for the kind words! However you (we) better learn from people like Richard, Neil, Alex, Ralf, Eric, and other friends attending the classical area of the board who are professional musicians and mandolin players. 

Some people say that may tremolo is fine, that`s right. Of course, it could be better, but i`ll do my best for the video on YouTube. I have to do my best also for finding some free time to learn how to operate the YouTube site, what kind of a camera to use, resolution, etc. Meanwhile you can check out this video, which i have posted somwhere else on the board. I`m sure you and the other fellows will be able to recognize the piece despite the mandolin playing!  

So here we are - two Hollywood stars - Harvey Keitel and Plamen Ivanov  

Grey Zone

Best,
Plamen

----------


## Linda Binder

Hi Plamen!
I'm going to work on trying to view the video clip of you (and Harvey Keitel  ) today. #Apparently I'm missing some element of the Quick Time player on my computer so I'll have to figure that out first. #Of course, I'm familiar with your wonderful playing already. #And yes, that is some enviable tremolo you have.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Yes, I am also told that "I am missing a _component_" needed for viewing. Maybe it's my own, _rather SLOW tremolo_ that prevents me...

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hi,

The Windows Media Player plays it pretty well without asking for additional components, plug-ins, etc.

----------


## Jim Garber

I could not get it to play on my Mac but was able to play something with WMP. However I did not get any visuals, only the audio (I think).

Jim

----------


## Jonathan Rudie

Very nice mandolin and piano duo found on Youtube:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AE0wKkJV7CE

Click here: YouTube - Joel Mahan & Scott Pratt Mandolin & Piano Concert

----------


## Embergher

Hello all,

For those who are interested in a video recording of Calace's 1st prelude for mandolin solo, 
I've just uploaded one at YouTube (a home recording I made in 2005):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALrncsl1lWo# #(also available via my MP3 page)

Best,

----------


## Martin Jonas

Great clip, Ralf! #Great playing and wonderful tone. #Nice to see the Ranieri plectrum in action (or at least glimpses of it through YouTube's pixellation and frame rate).

(The "related videos" window during Ralf's clip also led me to this user, whose 37 videos I hadn't seen before. #That's where the similarity to Ralf's playing ends, of course -- this is a hobbyist playing a low-level bowlback, but sort of interesting anyway.)

Martin

----------


## Linda Binder

Excellent Ralf! #Beautiful playing and beautiful tone. 
Thank you for posting that to YouTube. #That my open some people's eyes about what classical mandolin playing is about.
--LInda

----------


## Embergher

Thanks Linda and Martin for calling it a wonderful tone ... obviously you are listening "through" the sound compression of this video: its sound quality is not at all what it should be. For MP3s I manage to get a decent result by using a minimum of 128kbps, but video is new to me ... I need some more experience, and probably the right software, to improve it

----------


## Neil Gladd

Wow, excellent playing, Ralf! I have enjoyed your past recordings, but it's great to have a chance to watch you play!

----------


## Jim Garber

Wonderful playing, Ralf, as I would expect. You also look so relaxed playing that difficult piece. 

Of course, I am studing your right hand in order to find the secrets of the elusive Ranieri pick.

Jim

----------


## margora

Very nicely done, also quite interesting to see the specific lh fingering at the beginning.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Wonderful! It really seems like you are playing such difficult piece just to warm up. As Jim pointed - very relaxed playing. I like the middle arpeggio part very much!

Great! Thanks!

Best,
Plamen

----------


## Acquavella

Hey Ralph, 

Bravo! Wonderfully played mate. Really clean with beautiful tone. It is really interesting to see the Ranieri plectrum in use; especially on the Arpeggio technique. Really nice playing. 

Chris.......

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Ralph`s video made me to take some time off to see how youtube site works and to join. I uploaded the video that i mentioned somewhere above: a scene from the movie "Grey Zone". Some of you will recognize my Puglisi mandolin with the butterfly mother-of-pearl inlay. For the rest - i`m the one with the mandolin right on the screen.



Here it is.

Best,
Plamen

----------


## Linda Binder

Wow! Fascinating...and chilling! Thank you for posting that Plamen. I have been wanting to see it for quite some time.
--Linda
(Happy New Year to you!)

----------


## Embergher

Thanks all for the nice comments, I really appreciate them as they come from professional mandolin players and advanced amateurs.

About relaxed playing ... maybe easy to say, but that's what's needed to turn notes into music. Usually, if the music - like Calace's music - is well written for an instrument, there are no problems at all, only we tend to create them. Most of the time the problems are just in our head. Once you have the basic skills, you just have to forget the problems, play and let the music speak. 
You know this of course as well as I do, but once in a while I need to remind myself ...
 

Thanks for that video, Plamen, it really is a nice combination of mandolins and strings, very musically played!

----------


## Bob A

Kudos to both players: Calace made to seem simple (I wish!); and a chilling little bit from the darker side of human existence.

----------


## Richard Russell

Ralf, thanks for the inspiration! Superb, what else can I say? Wonderful!

----------


## Eugene

Thank you Ralf!

...And Plamen! Having not seen the movie, I've only seen old stills from your old site.

----------


## Jonathan Rudie

Bravo Ralf! Thanks for sharing your gift. Post more solo videos!

----------


## vkioulaphides

Ralf's playing is nothing less than absolutely STUNNING. Bravo!

Of course, it... ehm... takes a good deal more than "basic skills" to do what Ralf does  Still, most impressive of all is that the music speaks through all the technical pyrotechnics that Calace wrote into this spectacular prelude. For most of us, getting through the notes would have been insurmountable; for a chosen few, the notes are indeed manageable, as Calace's writing for the mandolin is superbly idiomatic; but there are very, VERY few around the globe who can make this lovely but extremely demanding piece "sing". 

Ralf is a unique talent, and must be recognized as such. Hellooooo... any impresarios out there?

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hi,

I tried to upload another video on YouTube but the synchronization between picture and sound has been lost. Has this happened to some of you before? Anyway, i uploaded it on my website. You can see it by clicking here.

There`s no tremolo (sorry, Victor), but you know the piece. And it`s Ralf`s "fault" again. And Michael Reichenbach. Most of you have listened to their interpretations of "Linstead Market". So, here is my try as well.

You will notice that the camera was not positioned in the most appropriate way, but all that you will miss as a result is my mug, which shall be rather something positive for the audience. The mandolin can be seen pretty well.

I intend to make some videos of my guitar colleague and me and i promise a lot of tremolo then.

Best,
Plamen

----------


## Embergher

Thanks Plamen, as usual, very musically played with flexible and relaxed wrist, resulting in a "quality tone" ... very nice!

Always nice to see someone else play a piece you know quite well, though, I have a little problem now ... 
I really don't like to criticize things I like, but I think I should tell you that your fingerings and plectrum strokes are more difficult than what I do in this piece. 
If I'm not mistaken, I think Michael meant it to be played like this. (do tell me if I'm wrong, Michael!) ... 
(Please don't look at the quality ... this is made with a simple webcam and the sound is terrible and noisy). 
The use of the D string alternating with A and E strings makes everything much easier for the left hand, and also for the right hand (I think).
I hope you don't mind me suggesting this ... no doubt you can use these fingerings just as well as I do.

Please keep filming ... looking forward to more vids! 

Btw, this piece, Michael Reichenbach's mandolin solo version of Linstead Market has recently been published together with 5 other of his mandolin solo pieces, in a little book called "Fliegende Bälle" (Vogt & Fritz 3041). 
A real pleasure for a classical player to discover other styles this way!

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hi Ralf,

Thank you very much for your notes! Of course, i don`t mind you to suggest anything as regards my playing! Just on contrary, it`s very useful for me to be criticized by a professional mandolin player like you. I think I mentioned it in this topic few months ago.

You are quite right about the fingerings. Michael has written some finger positions on the sheet music. I played it my way, because it`s a good practice. But playing it as you do is no doubt more easy and power saving, and at the end - the proper way to perfrom the piece. 

Yes, i will post more videos soon.

Best,
Plamen

----------


## Linda Binder

Thanks Plamen! #Very nice playing! #
I really enjoy Michael's piece Linstead Market. #I told him I often use it as a warm up because it's so fun to play. #
My only criticism of the filming is that we could use more of your mug in the picture 
Looking forward to seeing more videos posted, especially if they feature your enviable tremolo!
Regards,
Linda

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Thank you for the nice words, Linda!

Yea, you are quite right! The piece is so suitable for warming-up.

Next time i`ll try to operate the camera more skilful, will shave the weekend beard and will smile often.  

You waked up early! Have a nice day!
Plamen

----------


## vkioulaphides

I really, _really_ enjoyed Plamen's playing. Bravo, Plami! Nice, round, unforced sound... many, many commendable qualities in your playing I shouldn't have limited my earlier praise to your tremolo alone, as your playing is excellent _in general_.

----------


## Jim Garber

Wonderful and sensitive playing, Plami. You are able to smile (and shave?) thru your playing. 

Jim

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Thank you, Victor and Jim! I really appreciate your opinion as two of the members of the Board that i respect very much. 


Best,
Plamen

----------


## mandoisland

Hello Plamen, Ralf and Linda!

I did not read here for some time, and I was very happy today when I found this discussion about Linstead Market and the videos. I have just watched the videos by Plamen and Ralf - GREAT.

The way Ralf plays the first part is the way I have intended it - I like it best when many strings sound together. In this way you can also play the base line very good.

My idea is: LiMa-BS (Little Mandolin - Big Sound).

But also Plamens version sounds very nice.
Thanks for your videos!
Michael

----------


## Embergher

Hello,

I just uploaded another video at YouTube.
Many thanks to the composer! (I don't think I need to introduce him here ...  )

----------


## JimD

Lovely!

Always a pleasure to hear your playing and Victor's compositions.

----------


## vkioulaphides

> "Many thanks to the composer!"


Quite reciprocally, dear Ralf: many thanks to the *performer*!  

Heaping praise on Ralf's playing is, ah... redundant: he plays magnificently plain and simple. I will only add here that he captures the bittersweet flavor of this bit of Caribbean _sentimentalia_ PERFECTLY! You can just "see" the crowds daydreaming, gazing into the open sea from Havana's quay...

Bravo, Ralf!

----------


## John Craton

I recently learned that a pirated video of my first mandolin concerto was posted to YouTube and thought the Café may want to give it a listen  not so much for the music but for the perfomer: the remarkable 15-year-old Ferdinand Binnendijk. Ferdinand is playing the concerto here with Het Orkest van het Oosten in a concert presented in Zwolle, Netherlands, last June. He is a student of Alex Timmerman and reveals what caliber performers Alex is turning out these days. Ferdinand is a truly gifted young mandolinist with an equally gifted and dedicated teacher.

The first movement can be found at the link below, but the other two movements are linked from that page. Be sure to give Ferdinand and Alex their well-deserved kudos! This concerto was dedicated to our own Victor Kioulaphides.

Mandolin Concerto No. 1 in D Minor - 1st movement

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hello,

Just found two recent uploads of Don Giovanni`s popular aria:


1. Here

and

2. Here

Enjoy!

Plamen

----------


## Neil Gladd

> Just found two recent uploads of Don Giovanni`s popular aria:


Thanks for posting those, and they both used a mandolin! I liked the second singer better, but you could hear the mandolin better in the first. Does anyone know who the mandolinists are?

----------


## Embergher

> Originally Posted by  (plami @ Feb. 04 2007, 13:44)
> 
> Just found two recent uploads of Don Giovanni`s popular aria:
> 
> 
>  ... I liked the second singer better, but you could hear the mandolin better in the first. Does anyone know who the mandolinists are? ...


I agree ... of course you could hear the first one better: it's an Embergher # 
(very nice concert Model N°5 for as far as I can see). 
I know the recording circumstances are different in both pieces, but this is what I mean when I say an Embergher "projects" its sound!

The second mandolinist looks like Sergio Zigiotti.

Thanks for posting this, Plamen!

----------


## vkioulaphides

> "I liked the second singer better..."


Indeed, in this clip, the (otherwise fabulous) Mr. Alagna seems more concerned with steering the glorious instrument that is his voice than with following the equally glorious road-map Mozart has laid out, with all its subtle, indeed magical asymmetries and irregularities; alas, Alagna sings _straight through them_.

----------


## Linda Binder

Good morning! #I posted this clip of Ricardo Sandoval in the Jazz/World section but since he also plays classical I thought I'd post it here as well.:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b2T8LpBll4
Enjoy!

----------


## Embergher

Hello all,

I uploaded a video on YouTube of the 'Preludio' of my "Suite per mandolino solo", which I wrote in 2000. 
The other 3 movements will follow as soon as I have time ...
I don't intend to make the score available via my website, but if anyone is interested in playing this, just let me know by e-mail and I'll send you the music.

----------


## Jim Garber

Ralf:
Wonderful lyrical and moving first movement and lovely playing (as always). I look fwd to the other movements. I would love a copy of the sheet music, tho I imagine it would take some time to really be able to play it with justice.

Jim

----------


## mandolooter

I posted this before elsewhere...not sure if its classical, but its nice.
Clarinet Gang
I hope you enjoy it... :Smile:

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Mandolooter,

It IS very nice and excellent playing; thanks for the link.
Sometime ago I have written a bit more on Avi Avital, the mandolinist in this Clarinet Gang, and his mandolin. #Here is the link to that page. Just scroll down a bit.


Thanks again,

Alex

PS. And also thanks to John (Craton) for the link to the video on You Tube of Ferdinand Binnendijk playing his Concerto No.1! 
We still don't know who the person is who posted this illegal video, but it is nice anyway to view such a young mandolin soloist playing with a professional string orchestra. That's something that doesn't happen every day!

----------


## Bob A

Ralf's mastery, as always, is impeccable. Composition, too, is of a high order. Please tell me you're not a luthier as well!

The ClarinetGang is certainly having a good time; quite contagious. (In a GOOD sense, of course!)

----------


## vkioulaphides

Ah, I am SO far behind on my "listening list"! Apologies...

Indeed, Ralf's _Preludio_ is WONDERFUL! To praise Ralf's masterful playing is, perhaps, redundant; he makes the mandolin sing like few others around the globe. 

To speak of the composition only at this moment, I must say that I absolutely LOVE the voice-leading, the carefully and artfully chosen inner voices, the ideal layout of the musical/compositional ideas on the idiomatic landscape of the instrument, the uncanny ability to capture the sonority of the mandolin optimally... a wonderfully enjoyable work to listen to.

I can only look forward with bated --or _baited_  -- breath for the other movements.

Bravo, Ralf!

----------


## Embergher

> Hello all,
> 
> I uploaded a video on YouTube of the 'Preludio' of my "Suite per mandolino solo", which I wrote in 2000. 
> The other 3 movements will follow as soon as I have time ...
> I don't intend to make the score available via my website, but if anyone is interested in playing this, just let me know by e-mail and I'll send you the music.



As promised, here is the 2nd movement: Presto
Enjoy!

PS. Thanks Jim, Bob and Victor, for your compliments, it's much appreciated!
And Bob: No, I'm not a luthier (never made a mandolin), I only do some repairs such as small cracks, dressing of frets, making new bridges/nuts and some "finetuning" in order to get the setup (action, string spacing, intonation) as I think it's "playable".

----------


## mandolooter

for you all...via mandohack and youtube. Evan Marshall 
http://www.mandolincafe.net/cgi-bin....=38635;

----------


## Neil Gladd

An interesting animated automated plucked ensemble.

----------


## Bob A

The plucked animation above was plucked from the Animusic video (I believe the second one). If you've never seen it, I have to say that it's an incredible computer tour de force. Music ain't bad, but what they do with it is amazing.

I have little doubt that copyrights have been massively infringed by the poster, but who knows, it may motivate a sale.

----------


## mandoisland

Just wanted to share the following two videos of the mandolin and guitar duo Nougat:

Lonely Shepard

Recuerdos de las Penas

Nougat has also a myspace profile:

Nougat at myspace

and a homepage with mor informations and songs:

Nougat Homepage

Michael

----------


## aussiemando

Thanks for mentioning us!
Tania's been writing some new stuff and we're hoping to add another home made video soon. 
Cheers,
Ruth Roshan

----------


## Embergher

For those who want an impression of my Concert in Ferrara (Palazzo Roverello) with Elisa Franco (piano) on 6 April 2007, I put a recording of Calace's *"Danza dei Nani"* on YouTube
Here is a downloadable better quality stereo version, but it's 38MB so it might take a while.
I hope there aren't too many synchronisation problems ...

----------


## Jim Garber

Wonderful, Ralf! Thanks for posting that and the other of your videos.

Jim

----------


## Embergher

Hello all,

I just posted a video of the world première of Victor's arrangement of Bottesini's "Passione Amorosa", live recorded during a concert of La Napolitaine on 11 May.
As you already know, it was originally written for 2 double basses and Victor's arrangement is for 2 mandolins and guitar. (published by Trekel)
It's wonderful music and Victor made it perfectly suitable for our "little" instruments ... Many thanks, Victor!
However, we couldn't resist trying it on 2 (octave) mandolas and guitar.
Click here to watch the video
The second mandola is played by Filip Lemière and the guitar by Yvonne Azaert, both from my ensemble.
We like it so much that it will no doubt stay on the program for a while.
Highly recommended to all of you if you know a mandolin/mandola player and a guitar player ... enjoyment and success guaranteed!

----------


## vkioulaphides

WOW! What a FABULOUS performance! Bravo, Ralf, Filip, and Yvonne! I have _always_ found this piece irresistible, in all it's fun-loving sincerity. 

I must also say that it sounds quite lovely on octave-mandolas. Great fun, all around...

Many, many thanks to Ralf and his artistic colleagues, for sharing this wonderful performance with all of us.

While I'd hate to make this post sound like a commercial...  *ekhm*... the *Passione Amorosa* IS available through Trekel, as will (eventually) be the Canzona I composed for Carlo Aonzo.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Embergher

A few more videos from the same concert of La Napolitaine ...

G. SARTORI: "Dolce Visione",

S. RANIERI: "Valse Caprice" (world première of this unpublished piece for mandolin and guitar)

C. CECERE: "Concerto in La Maggiore"
 #* "Allegro ma non troppo"
 #* "Largo"
 #* "Grazioso"
(I found a few free versions of this concerto on internet with quite a few mistakes in the basso continuo...
so we were pleased to find a correct and nicely printed edition by S. Franzoni & U. Orlandi, which is available via Trekel.)

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Thanks for sharing those wonderful videos, Ralf! The Bottesini`s piece is so beautiful, calm and fluent. And of course, a great "THANK YOU!" to Victor as well.

Ralf, I saw you refer to "Giovanni" instead of "Giacomo" Sartori. Is that a mistake or there is also "Giovanni" Sartori for which existence i was not aware so far?

Great performance of the pieces! Please, forward my greetings to your colleagues!

Best,
Plamen

----------


## Embergher

Thanks Plamen,

Yes, of course it is _Giacomo_ Sartori ... I copied the template for the text from the Bottesini and forgot to change the first name #...
Thanks for letting me know, I will correct it!

Best,

----------


## vkioulaphides

Very, VERY lovely, all of it! 

I am also (happily) impressed by how nicely the double-bass fits within and supports a group of plucked instruments.

Bravo, Ralf (and colleagues)!

And, of course, you are most welcome, Plamen.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

Nice video of Fábio Machado.

Jim

----------


## Jim Garber

Here is a video of Argentine mandolinist Sebastian Frego playing Calace's Tarantella. He plays a few other choice solo pieces of Calace, Bach and Malecon by Maestro Kioulaphides and references our Mr. Leenen.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I just left Sebastian a note with my warm congratulations#I must not neglect to also thank Ralf, who has been a most gracious conduit. 

Sebastian makes a truly hilarious comment in the "program notes" accompanying my little song, to the effect that the piece is rather cheerful unlike, he says, the expression of pain you seen on his face. # 

The piece, while unassuming, is certainly difficult to play, especially due to the two-mandolins-in-one effect, the "formative principle" by which it was composed. I am delighted that the expressive Sr. Frego to say nothing of the stupendous Mr. Leenen breeze past the technical difficulties with rare aplomb.

Thanks for letting me know of this, Jim! I loved it! I also forwarded the link to an elder Cuban friend of the family, whom I had in mind when I composed El Malecón. I am eager to receive feedback of _her_ response. Ah, the world can be such a wonderful place, life such a rich experience...

Cheers to one and all,

Victor


P.S. I have never had a YouTube account, and every (*#$)^#$%*#*)*$( username I could possibly think of on a weary Friday night was "already taken"; I have stooped (again) to yet another idiotic spur-of-the-moment... #

----------


## angelouself

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpZk5Edqdy0

Chaconne in G minor - Tomaso Vitali
Ciaconna in Sol minore

Fábio Machado , Mandolin
Madeira Mandolin Orchestra

Teatro Municipal Baltazar Dias, Funchal 18 February 2004
Incomplete video. Full video with better quality at http://www.fabiomachado.com
Video Director: Rui Martins

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Fabio,


Welcome to the Mandolin Café message board!
Thanks for bringing this nice performance of Tomaso Vitali's Chaconne under our attention. It is very nice to listen to and also to watch. Some of us here had already seen it and informed us about this film, but now we have the possibility to congratulate you directly. 

It is also a very well made video; I like the professionalism of the camera work very much. 
It gives the instruments - and the players of course - the classification that they deserve! 
Wonderful also to see so many young people in the Madeira Mandolin Orchestra. 


Best greetings,

Alex

----------


## vkioulaphides

While I have already welcomed Fabio to the Cafe via private message, I wish to also do so in public. I am delighted to see another young luminary of the mandolin join us in our cherished internet-community.

And, of course, I look forward to seeing and hearing much more of Fabio's brilliant playing in the years to come.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## ovidenov

Hello All

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vJPUCuL9_U


This is,in my point of view one of the most beautiful bulgarian classical pieces ever written 
I hope you'll like it 

Best greetings!

----------


## Alex Timmerman

It is indeed very beautiful 


Thank you very much,

Alex

----------


## Neil Gladd

> This is,in my point of view one of the most beatiful bulgarian classical pieces ever written


Beautiful piece, well played! Was it written for mandolin, and where can I buy the sheet music?

----------


## ovidenov

> Beautiful piece, well played! Was it written for mandolin, and where can I buy the sheet music?


I am glad that you enjoyed this piece 
So...the piece is originally written for violin,but I think it is still playable and sounds not so bad if it is played in mandolin 

As far as the notes.....
I haven't bought any notes over internet,and I don't know if you can find this piece there ,but if you want,I could scan the notes for you and after that I could send them by e-mail,etc.. 

Oleg

----------


## Martin Jonas

Lovely, Oleg! Nice tone high up the neck. Also good to see a de Meglio-style mandolin used in public performance -- this one looks exactly like my Carlo Rinaldi bowlback. I think Plamen may actually have mentioned your mandolin to me before.

Martin

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> Lovely, Oleg! Nice tone high up the neck. Also good to see a de Meglio-style mandolin used in public performance -- this one looks exactly like my Carlo Rinaldi bowlback. I think Plamen may actually have mentioned your mandolin to me before.
> 
> Martin


Indeed! I even posted some pics. It was a "Fratelli di Falco" one, if i remember well.

And "Sevdana" was originally written for Cello, but there are a lot of arrangements for other instruments.

Best,
Plamen

----------


## Neil Gladd

> And "Sevdana" was originally written for Cello, but there are a lot of arrangements for other instruments.


What is the composer's full name, so I can look it up.

Thanks, Neil

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Georgi Zlatev-Cherkin

I'm not sure if this is the correct transliteration, as far as there are no rules for that, but you may try it that way and also Tcherkin or Tscherkin.

----------


## Jim Garber

Info on Georgi Zlatev-Cherkin

----------


## Jim Garber

Somebody is posting some old films of Tamara Volskaya on Youtube.

Actually this is from a French Balalaika site

----------


## vkioulaphides

FANTASTIC! Uncanny, too, to see a person I met later in life, from our "pre-acquaintance era". She always was, and still is, one of a kind.

Thanks for posting this, Jim.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Wonderful Jim, 

Absolutely wonderful and musical playing. Mandolinists can learn a lot from Tamara Volskaya!


Thank you for bringing this under our attention,

Alex

----------


## Jim Garber

I wonder if Tamara knows these are online.

----------


## Stefano

Very very good!!
See also this one

Stefano

----------


## vkioulaphides

Well, Jim... you can always e-mail the links to her. 

As you (probably) know, Alex, I did introduce Tamara to Sebastiaan last summer in New York. She missed meeting you --which she had wanted to-- as it was intermission, you were busy, then she had to leave early due to some family obligation, etc. But, there's always the future...

Yes, dear Tamara is a GEM of a musician!

----------


## angelouself

I'm impressed with her articulation, really nice. I wonder how old is she? Can't find much information about her, although her name appears a lot on Google.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I keep my friends by not asking such questions.  Tamara and her husband (and musical partner) Anatolyi Trofimov came to the States about a decade or so ago. My guess would be fifty-sixty-something-or-other... (Obviously, the Russian clip on YouTube was made earlier.) What matters,however, is that Tamara still plays up a storm-- and has a LOT of storm left in her, too!

Do go see and hear her live. Her performances are truly breathtaking!

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Arto

Those old clips of Ms Volskaya are so lovely! I wish we could see more of her at YouTube... When looking for details, I usually focus on the player´s right hand, trying to learn something new. But did you notice how very beautiful and graceful Tamara´s LEFT hand technique is?

----------


## vkioulaphides

Indeed, I have NEVER seen anyone like Tamara who can play the most frightfully difficult passagework with _NO trace AT ALL_ of any tension or stiffness! 

The speed and resolution of YouTube does leave something to be desired, of course, as do those old films. Some of the stunning co-ordination of her playing is inevitably lost-- visually, at least, but certainly not aurally. 

Tamara tours internationally, performing all the way from Japan, to Russia, to various locales in Europe, to many, MANY venues in the U.S. Treat yourselves to one (or more!) of her concerts, any chance you get. 

We had a lovely chat recently, over cappuccino (me) and green tea (Tamara); she's obviously better versed in things Asian than I.  She was only recently back from ONE tour, and soon off to anOTHER one. I am therefore unable to say where she is at present. What I CAN say is that, no matter where she is, she's surely playing up a storm.  

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

I heard from Tamara and she said that those films were made cloe to 25 years ago which puts them in the early 1980s. 

She and Anatoliy are playing in the spring:



> FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE
> May 28, 2008
> Igor Begelman, Clarinet
> Tatiana Goncharova, Piano
> Tamara Volskaya, Domra
> Anatoliy Trofimov, Bayan


more info

----------


## Neil Gladd

Marilynn Mair's YouTube Debut.

----------


## Jim Garber

Tho not on Youtube, it is on myspace:
Alon Sariel and Francesca Ghillione playing Calace.

----------


## Linda Binder

Here is Carlo Aonzo and Rene Izquierdo performing "Kaze" by Katsumi Nagaoka at Barge Music in NYC last March:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBGb1MyTth0

--Linda

----------


## Arto

Thanks Linda - this is great! I have been looking for Carlo at YouTube, but I think this is only the second one ever. The first was with Don Stiernberg. Let there be many more!

Besides, I really liked this composition!

 Arto

----------


## Jim Garber

Barbella Duet performed by Pauline Ulderink and Ruth Rouw - two mandolinists from Alex's group, Het Consort.

----------


## Jonathan Rudie

This vintage clip of Mario Di Peitro on mandolin and on banjo will blow your socks off. His right hand tecnique is terrific and just as described by the Calace, Pettine & Bickford classical method books.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ydh_CqNvOI

Enjoy!

Mario Di Peitro

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Thanks for making me aware of the Mario Di Pieto Videos!

Great playing!


Alex

----------


## Jonathan Rudie

Your welcome Alex. It really is a fine example of the golden age of mandolin with terrific playing and tecnique.

Jonathan

----------


## Neil Gladd

> Mario Di Peitro


VERY cool! I have a bunch of his records and knew that he had made films, but had never seen one. He was a student of Calace and the teacher of Hugo D'Alton.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Fabulous! Also beyond the mandolin in particular a fine example of the stylistic taste of that era. LOVE it!

For me, a revelation, as I had always been told (erroneously, it now appears) that the players of that era played (plectrum-wise) very clenched-fisted; so much for second-hand information...  

This, by way of "cross-link" to the Holding the Plectrum thread.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Bill Snyder

Vivaldi Concerto for Mandolin in D( Lute RV 93 ) 1. Movement . 
I appologize if this has already been posted. I did not see it in any of the previous posts.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

No, it has not been posted so far. It's interesting mostly because of the right hand picking directions. I find them strange, but not necesserilly wrong. I don't like the chords playing by the first performance of the second part (1:44 and 1:49). The repetition is much better.

----------


## Eugene

> No, it has not been posted so far. It's interesting mostly because of the right hand picking directions. I find them strange, but not necesserilly wrong.


Indeed. A whole lot of upstrokes where I don't expect them. In spite of my fondness for mandolin, I much prefer RV 93 on something more lute-like.

----------


## Eugene

> This vintage clip of Mario Di Peitro on mandolin and on banjo will blow your socks off. His right hand tecnique is terrific and just as described by the Calace, Pettine & Bickford classical method books.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ydh_CqNvOI
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Mario Di Peitro


Tres chic!

----------


## margora

As impressive (incredible) as the mandolin performance is, the di Pietro tenor banjo solos are even more impressive -- almost (not quite) enough to get me to take up the banjo!

----------


## Jim Garber

Here is the audio/video page of Jacob Reuven, an Israeli mandolinist who, I believe was the player of the Vivaldi lute concerto some pages back in this thread.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Does anyone know the maker of Jacob Reuven's mandolin?

----------


## Eugene

I believe that's an Arik Kerman mandolin.

----------


## Travis Finch

Hello everybody, 

I was reluctant to start a new topic to make this post as it is for a video of a duo and the header for this thread is "solo videos"...but as other posts feature duos, I figured no one would mind too much.

Yesterday a great thing happened- a fourth year violin student at Trinity College of Music put on a concert featuring the mandolin as his fourth year project. (We all have do do some kind of project, luckily I still have two more years to decide what I will do.)

The concert featured solo performances from the aforementioned violinist, Tom Newell (who has recently begun dabbling with the mandolin...hence the concert), myself (a second year, first-study mandolin) and our teacher, Alison Stephens.

We were very lucky to have Ali take the time to come down and participate in the concert. Top notch stuff...and also my first chance to see the newly-finished Vinny Jr. (sp?) in action.

The concert also featured a performance of Eduardo Angulo's _De Aires Antigos_ by my duet partner Emily O'Hara and myself which you can catch #here

All in all, a great day for the mandolin.

----------


## Ali

Well done for getting that up on YouTube so quickly Travis!
As I was actually present yesterday, I can vouch for the fact that Emily and Travis played really well. Travis also played two solo pieces, I thought, very well. Are we not getting those on YouTube too Travis?
It was a lovely concert. 
Ali

----------


## Acquavella

Hi Travis, 

Bravo! Wow, Emily's playing has really progressed. You guys make a good duo. Ah, I have such great memories of performing at the Old Royal Naval Chapel. Great acoustics in there. Anyways - well done.

----------


## Travis Finch

Hey Chris, thank you very much. What a great acoustic in there, huh?

And Ali, I already have a couple vids of me working those solo pieces through in a practice room on my youtube. (Really for my own gratification and so the folks back home can see what I'm doing with all my time and money :P

I suppose I could link in the live stuff too. Lemme get 'em up.

----------


## Neil Gladd

Very nice playing!

As a heads up, I acquired a new video camera _yesterday_, so I may be joining the YouTube generation soon, myself. My last camera was stolen 3 years ago, before I had a chance to do anything fun with it.

----------


## Travis Finch

Thank you Neil,

BTW, on a different thread you gave us the heads up that you put new pieces up on your myspace. I really enjoyed hearing the Uhl. I'd never heard a recording of it before, very nice!

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Travis, 

Very nice performance! And what a beautiful ambiance for a concert. Love to hear (and view) more.


Best,

Alex

----------


## Acquavella

Travis, 

The solo pieces are good as well. Was that in your first year? Really nice righthand control on Sakura. It would be good to see you perform those pieces on your Embergher. Did you record that in room 104 or 205? Jeez, I miss practicing there. My living room just doesn't have the same acoustics. Travis, enjoy it while it lasts. I'm looking forward to hearing some more from the other side of the pond. Best wishes with your studies.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Oh, Chris... those are truly words to warm the heart of an academic Scheduling Manager like myself.  Whoever said that this is mere gridlock drudgery, statistical graphs of occupancy rate, utilization rate, and efficiency vs effectiveness analytical studies? HA!

I can go home after office-hours today, thinking that, yes, some day, SOME day, a talented graduate will harbor such fond memories as the ones you voiced above from his use of a conservatory's spaces. Thank you! 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Travis Finch

Thank you very much Alex! It is a fantastic place to perform.

Also, thanks again, Chris. The videos of the solo pieces were from this year. I guess someday I'll look back on my second year as "The Year of Arpeggio Technique". (Much as my first year is already "The Year of Tremolo") I've been really pushing myself to come to grips with it this year and I think I've finally gotten a basic hold on it. From here, the only way is up.

As to the facilities here...don't worry, I am fully aware that one day I'll look back on the time I had here and there will be TONS of stuff I'll miss. Not just the practice rooms but also the staff, the location and the sheltering roof of an educational institution.  



Oh, btw- one was in 104, the other was in 176. Floorspace, price and parking will only count for so much in my hunt for somewhere to live when I'm done here, I have a feeling I may just pick a place based on acoustics. Okay, maybe price too...

----------


## Jonathan Rudie

Great playing Travis. Thanks for posting the videos.

----------


## Acquavella

Hi Victor, 

"Oh, Chris... those are truly words to warm the heart of an academic Scheduling Manager like myself."

Victor...you have no idea how amazing Trinity College of Music is. It was so easy to be inspired just looking outside the window onto the Thames river or the Old Royal Naval College grounds. TCM is located in an old King Charles palace. Queen Elizabeth was baptised in one of our recital rooms. The acoustics in almost every room suit the mandolin so perfectly. Aside from the amazing building, the staff and professors were truly amazing and caring. Most of them went out of their way to make sure I had the same opportunities as every violinist, cellist...etc. I am so thankfull to all of them for their guidance, which has helped me launch my career as a musician. I would recommend TCM to any mandolinist (or musician, in general) who is serious about becoming a professional. I would love to return for a post grad diploma. Does anyone want to lend me another $100K? Until then I will cheerish the memories and advice I have from my time in England.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Sounds wonderful, Chris. I have looked up TCM online, and concur with all you say. Personal, eyewitness experience, of course, trumps all I can tell from a few digital images.

We (i.e. Mannes College of Music, in New York) are located in a pre-war townhouse, which could, theoretically at least, be made quite lovely. Theory, however, will never become practice, as we are slated to eventually move to a brand new building by Union Square, in Greenwich Village, alongside our other seven sibling-colleges. I will hope, then, that our _new_ home will inspire young musicians as TCM inspired you. Perhaps, instead of the Thames, our alumni can harbor fond recollections of the _Hudson_ River? Hmm...

Mannes was the first New York conservatory to have a GUITAR program (!) Perhaps *diabolical snicker* we can do the same, some day, for the MANDOLIN? I don't know... I would have to build a lot more clout to make waves in that direction. Just a thought...

It is truly heartwarming to meet an alumnus with such memories of his years in higher education as yours, Chris. It is such encounters that convince me of the value of _good_ academia. My colleagues at TCM are obviously doing all the right things. Very inspiring!

Cheers,

Victor

[OK, back to mando-speak...]

----------


## Acquavella

Mannes College of Music sounds lovely. Growing up in New Jersey, I've looked across the Hudson many a times. Well, let me know when you get the mandolin post grad course up and running. Keep up the good work! Cheers.

----------


## Michael Wolf

> I believe that's an Arik Kerman mandolin.


[QUOTE]

Eugene,

do you have some more detailed information on these Kerman Mandos? I had some mail contact with Alon Sariel and he send me this photo. But he couldn't tell me much technical details. All the players of the Israeli Mandolin School play these instruments. I like their playing and the sound of these Mandolins very much.

Here's another Israeli player, Tom Cohen:
Hummel Mandolin concerto, I mov. - Tom Cohen

And Alon Sariel:
Serenata Malinconica

----------


## Brandon Flynn

I'm really liking Jacob Reuven, thanks for the link. It's a shame for me that he doesn't play a traditional A or F style mando, as I prefer their sound. But his mandolin is better than a bowlback to my ears (I'm not a big fan of the bowlback sound, and unfortunately for me many of the greatest players, escpecially classical play bowlbacks.)

----------


## Jim Garber

Some lovely mandolino playing by Alex Timmerman. Alex, are you hiding this from us?

----------


## vkioulaphides

Truly lovely! Alex' playing is, of course, the Rolls-Royce of period-pluckery. And even an ignoramus such as myself must marvel at the wonderful sonority of this tiny, charming instrument.

This audio/video clip just made my day. I am inspired to do my own best. # #Even if my actual _playing_ never rises above mere adequacy,#I can at least hope to _compose_ music for extraordinary performers. 

All the same; it's a beautiful musical world. # 

Three cheers for Alex!

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

It is so nice to hear and see Alex playing. Mostly he promotes the talented folks in his orchestra and conducts same. How about a few more videos of similar playing, Alex?

----------


## Bill Snyder

Alex posted a link to this video in this thread over two weeks ago.

----------


## Jim Garber

I am glad I dupled the post here where it also belongs. I must have missed that posting in the pluses and minuses of copying various historic instruments.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Jim and Victor,


Thanks for your nice words on my Mandolino playing of the 'Alemanda' by Ceccherini. 

As you say Victor, it is indeed a "tiny, charming instrument". I am particulary happy with the fact that you mention that the instrument has a 'wonderful sonority', because that is, I think, in essence what Fouchetti in the 2nd half of the 18 Century also meant on page 5, chapter III of his 1771 tutor *"MÉTHODE / Pour Apprendre facilement / á jouer de la Mandoline / á 4 et á 6 Cordes"*, where he wrote (after he had already written that: "although it's open string tuning is more complicated than that of the [Neapolitan] mandolin") he went on at the bottom paragraph of the same page, with: _"Mais cet Instrument n'est pas si difficile à jouer que la Mandoline à quatre cordes, parce qu'il ne faut pas dèmancher si souvent_. _Aussi on le / préfére aujourd'hui à láutre_  [the Neapolitan mandolin] _, et on le trouve plus harmonieux; mais cela dépend du goût"_. 
(free translation: 'But this instrument is not so difficult to play as the mandolin with four [double] strings, because it does not necessary demand [to much of the performer] so often. Although today it [the Neapolitan mandolin] is prefered above the other, it is seen as more harmonious; but that depends on the taste". 

This sentence above has likely also been thé line for James Tyler in his part of the 'EARLY MANDOLIN', the book he and Paul Sparks wrote in 1989, to point out that Fouchetti must have prefered the gut-strung Mandolino above the metal strung Neapolitan mandolin (see page 38).

Well, that being the case, and indeed how much I do love the tiny Mandolino, I must say I like all Mandolin types! What a fascinating instrument is it - and what a fantasdtic history it has - that we have in our hands!

And Jim, if I have some spare time this week (or the next one) I will record the 'Fuga' by Ceccherini that goes together with this 'Alemanda'. I'll keep you informed.


Cheers to you all,

Alex #

----------


## angelouself

Added a new file to YouTube, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-idCrfuEaE

It's an excerpt from Concerto in E minor Op.64 _I - Allegro molto appassionato_ , F. Mendelssohn

I apologize beforehand for being audio only, and the sound quality isn't that great (I'm still trying to get the video from it).

Fabio Machado

----------


## Jim Garber

Two videos by Carlo Aonzo:

Ninna Nanna - lullaby by his father duo style (played full tempo and slow for learning)

Ali for Flying - by Carlo

----------


## Acquavella

Here is another addition to the classical mandolin/guitar youtube videos. I stink at links so you will have to cut and paste. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQRHEW0PSAs

----------


## Jim Garber

> Here is another addition to the classical mandolin/guitar youtube videos. I stink at links so you will have to cut and paste. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQRHEW0PSAs


Very nice playing, Chris. Was that your arrangement? Are there more of those videos?

----------


## Acquavella

No, thats the only video, as far as I know. I happened upon that one by accident. The arrangement is by Marga Wilden-Husgen. Quite nice and fun to play.

----------


## Maddie Witler

Here's my attempt at Evan Marshall's arrangement of the 1812 fantasy

1812 fantasy

----------


## Woody Turner

Superb performance! I liked the chromatic run.

----------


## ovidenov

Hello 
Here are several new youtube clips which I would like to share 

http://youtube.com/ovidenov

some of them maybe you've heard already,
the new clips are
"Moto Perpeto" , "Anitra's Dance" and "Spanish Cappricio" 
I hope you'll like them 

Best Regards

Oleg

----------


## Neil Gladd

I just stumbled across this one, by a well-known cafe regular.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Thanks Neil for the link and greetings to Eugene and his guitarist Karl Wohlwend. Well done!


Best,

Alex

----------


## Eugene

Thanks Neil and Alex. #Days like I had that day are evidence of why I'll never leave the day job!

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Thanks Neil and Alex. Days like I had that day are evidence of why I'll never leave the day job!


pish and tosh, mate ... that was great!

----------


## billkilpatrick

two bits worth - more medieval folk than classical and not posted to youtube:

http://earlymusicmandolin.ning.com/video....eo%3A27

http://earlymusicmandolin.ning.com/video....eo%3A22

----------


## Neil Gladd

> pish and tosh, mate ... that was great!


Yeah, what he said! It sounded good to me, or I wouldn't have posted it!

----------


## Jim Garber

> I just stumbled across this one, by a well-known cafe regular.


So nice to hear you play again Eugene!! Keep up the good work.

----------


## Jim Garber

Two slightly-truncated videos of Carlo Aonzo from last year at Berklee:

Video #1

Video #2 - Ali for Flying

and here is another from the 2007 Bargemusic concert in New York with Rene Izquierdo:

Kaze mvnt 1. Allegretto Malinconico

----------


## billkilpatrick

here you go ... see if you can follow along:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wlcXqaeEy5o

----------


## Joel Spaulding

QUOTE: two bits worth - more medieval folk than classical and not posted to youtube

VERY Nice, Bill. #tempus est iocundum - was my favorite though I enjoyed petite rien as well.

Could you enlighten me as to the extended plectrum you use on Petite Rien ? I recall you had at one time been experimenting with different plectrum materials (credit cards come to mind...). To my untrained eye, it appears to be a nail file or emory board - but that is appearance only.

Again, very nice.

Joel

----------


## mandoisland

Three videos with Sonia Maurer and the ensemble Europa Galante, Vivaldi concerto in C major played on a mandolino have been added by 

youtube user caroticosta

----------


## John Hill

I don't know if this has been posted yet but check out this mandolin quartet playing a couple of pieces called Aqua Rythym #1 and #2 by Hiro Fujikake.

----------


## joebrent

Not an actual YouTube video, but my recent performance of Elliot Carter's Luimen with the Tanglewood fellows is now available on TanglewoodTV -- watch through the end for Mr Carter's appearance, and marvel that the man turns 100 in December and yet he still looks like he's going to challenge some whippersnapper to an Indian wrestle at any moment. Go here, click the "Launch WebTV" button, then select Luimen from the menu. The ensemble includes Oren Fader on guitar, Megan Levin on harp, Patrick Pfister on trombone, Chris Coletti on trumpet, Steven Merrill on vibes, and Christoph Alstaedt conducting. A recent review of the performance can be found here.

----------


## Linda Binder

Great work Joe! Obviously Mr. Carter was pleased with the performance as well. Its great the concerts were so well produced and documented...a wonderful tribute to Carter and his amazing and varied body of work. He does look outstanding for soon-to-be 100.

I see I have a lot of videos to get caught up on in this thread! Wow!

----------


## billkilpatrick

here are two videos from someone i subscribe to here in italy. i think the first is an absolute beast - like listening to math - both were recorded during a recital for his diploma ... hope he made it:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5cMsmS1-6Xg

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zS2xMBstSmY

goda ti - bill

----------


## Jim Garber

Nice playing... do you know what kind of mandolin he was playing. Nice and clear recording.

----------


## joebrent

Thanks Linda, that whole week the Fellows were doing nothing but his music, and he made it to every dress rehearsal and every concert, just amazing.

Update: ok, now that Tanglewood video is on YouTube --

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR6Sk4yX6uc

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Nice playing... do you know what kind of mandolin he was playing. Nice and clear recording.


his videos are fun.

i don't know who made his mandolin - just wrote and asked him. assuming he's been "laureato" (as he should be) and as it's summer and school is out - possibly forever - i expect he'll be away from his computer for un bel po'.

fun-fun-fun in the sun-sun-sun - bill

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Thanks Linda, that whole week the Fellows were doing nothing but his music, and he made it to every dress rehearsal and every concert, just amazing.
> 
> Update: ok, now that Tanglewood video is on YouTube --
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR6Sk4yX6uc


"melody!"

no answer.

"melody!"

no answer.

"what's gone with that boy, i wonder? you, MELODY!"

(apologies to mark twain)

----------


## John Hill

> here are two videos from someone i subscribe to here in italy. #i think the first is an absolute beast - like listening to math - both were recorded during a recital for his diploma ... hope he made it:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5cMsmS1-6Xg
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zS2xMBstSmY
> 
> goda ti - bill


That Calace piece was very nice and the first piece was like listening to not just math but chinese algebra, a little difficult.

Thanks for the links.

----------


## Jonathan Rudie

Found this on YouTube... very impressive playing and impressive solo piece. Does anyone know where the music could be found?


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LZpJCoDd1fU

Youtube mando solo

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Found this on YouTube... very impressive playing and impressive solo piece. Does anyone know the name of the composer and where the music could be found?
> 
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LZpJCoDd1fU
> 
> Youtube mando solo


http://www.piazzolla.org/

----------


## Acquavella

Quote: Nice playing... do you know what kind of mandolin he was playing. Nice and clear recording.

Hello, 

Pierangelo is playing a Nuova Liutiera Romana 5bis by Marco Onorati. The same mandolin that I have. Very nice playing.

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Quote: Nice playing... do you know what kind of mandolin he was playing. Nice and clear recording.
> 
> Hello, 
> 
> Pierangelo is playing a Nuova Liutiera Romana 5bis by Marco Onorati. The same mandolin that I have. Very nice playing.


close enough ...

he just sent me the following:

"il mandolino è una copia di Embergher, fatta da Mauro Carpiceci in Roma."

----------


## Acquavella

Interesting. On Pierangelo's myspace page he has it listed as Nuova Liutiera Romana 5bis. I wonder if Marco has another builder now.

----------


## Eugene

I was always under the impression that Marco was a knowledgeable vendor and not a builder at all. Carlo Cecconi, e.g., builds the early-instrument reproductions sold through Marco's site.

----------


## Neil Gladd

> here are two videos from someone i subscribe to here in italy. i think the first is an absolute beast - like listening to math - both were recorded during a recital for his diploma ... hope he made it:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5cMsmS1-6Xg


Ah, the Sonatina Tritematica No. 12, by Luciano Chailly. I played that on a recital more than 25 years ago! I thought it was "cute" with the Frère Jacques quotes, and pretty accessible. That piece goes way back to 1962, but I think he wrote another mandolin piece in the 80s.

----------


## billkilpatrick

here's another video of pierangelo fevola performing solo for his diploma - "Theodor Hlouschek (variationen) per mandolino." never having been through this grueling procedure, i'm surprised at how many pieces he's had to perform so far. i would have thought it'd be two pieces max - something chosen for you and something you choose yourself - and ... "here's your diploma, kid - auguroni":

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=cat4LY7nQm0

----------


## Acquavella

Bill, 

If only that was the case...that would have been brilliant. I had to prepare a 45-50 minute recital. Actually, I prefer a recital setting to only 2 pieces or so. It really gives the musician a chance deminstrate all that he/she has learned over the four/five years. My first two years I only had to play 2-3 pieces. Pierangelo sounds good....hopefully he got a good mark.

----------


## John Hill

A clip of Alon Sariel playing a Polonese by Calace. 

Uh...wow.

----------


## billkilpatrick

known to you all perhaps but i just came across this guy's videos:

http://uk.youtube.com/profile....&page=1

... this one particular:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xOmP50UDqkk

stage performance is one thing - unattainable, me thinks, in my case - but watching a man and - whomever - play music together at home, basically for their own pleasure (omitting the fact that he's posted videos to youtube) is an intimate and soulful experience to me.

----------


## billkilpatrick

dowland on a charango - hope it's of interest:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=AMeqGaxW1g8

----------


## Eugene

I like it. If you don't mind the lack of bass, it's quite effective, a bit like the 4-course guitar music of Morlaye in its alto-y mood.

----------


## barbaram

Written for mandolin virtuoso Michael Hooper but already being played by others; Michael Finnissy's - Yob Cultcha (or 'Keep taking the Tabloids')

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi8v5...eature=related

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Written for mandolin virtuoso Michael Hooper but already being played by others; Michael Finnissy's - Yob Cultcha (or 'Keep taking the Tabloids')
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi8v5...eature=related


boooo ... hissss ... it amazes me that composers (as talented as they may be) should select an instrument as lyrical and expressive as the mandolin and throttle it down to a cacophony of pleeps, tweeps and plonks.

if the subject of the piece is indeed "yob culture" - "yob" being a british jibe at those of us with dyslexia; suggesting we're too thick to spell "boy" properly ... - then we do NOT need another negative, defeatist, downbeat, discordant, cynical, bleak, fatalistic, gloomy, dark, despairing, despondent, depressed, hopeless, suspicious, distrustful, doubtful - and may i say - hackneyed prognosis. what we need are some good tunes.

----------


## John Hill

> Written for mandolin virtuoso Michael Hooper but already being played by others; Michael Finnissy's - Yob Cultcha (or 'Keep taking the Tabloids')
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi8v5...eature=related


One word: noise.

----------


## Acquavella

Quote: "Quote (barbaram @ Aug. 02 2008, 23:09) 
Written for mandolin virtuoso Michael Hooper but already being played by others; Michael Finnissy's - Yob Cultcha (or 'Keep taking the Tabloids')

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi8v5...eature=related 

OH MY GOD!!!! Not to crush anyone's particular taste in music.....but I feel an urgent need to cleanse my ears! 
This was just emailed to me by Juan Carlo Munoz. It is ensemble "ARTEMANDOLINE Baroque Ensemble". Enjoy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKrMI2PCp4Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Siab4IJGScI

----------


## billkilpatrick

lovely! ... "enjoy" them i did. i notice the mandolin players are using risha-style plectrum (horn, ivory or bone, i would imagine) instead of traditional picks - that cheered me up even more than the music!

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Quote: "Quote (barbaram @ Aug. 02 2008, 23:09) 
> Written for mandolin virtuoso Michael Hooper but already being played by others; Michael Finnissy's - Yob Cultcha (or 'Keep taking the Tabloids')
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi8v5...eature=related 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!! Not to crush anyone's particular taste in music.....but I feel an urgent need to cleanse my ears! 
> This was just emailed to me by Juan Carlo Munoz. It is ensemble "ARTEMANDOLINE Baroque Ensemble". Enjoy. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKrMI2PCp4Y
> ...


lovely! ... "enjoy" them i did. i notice the mandolin players are using risha-style plectrum (horn, ivory or bone, i would imagine) instead of traditional picks - that cheered me up even more than the music!

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Barbaram and others interested,

Thanks for bringing the video with the 'Yob Cultcha' by Michael Finnissy under my attention. It is very interesting to view and to listen to. I think expressions like these are Art reflections by artists of what is happening around us. If we (in this case) as todays view- and listeners open up for sound(s) and interaction(s) between people who cause them, we might step into another musical - or if you prefer - sound world. A world also that in itself is very intersting and exciting; one that makes you understand and perhaps even appreciate Modern Art in all its varieties all the more.


Cheers to you all,

Alex

PS: here is a video of the 'Hieroglyphs' composed by #Daniel Ruyneman that might be of interest to you. Ruyneman was a Dutch composer who was born on August 8th, 1886 in Amsterdam and died there on the 25th of July in 1963. The ensemble that performs his 'Hieroglyphs' here (on YouTube) is conducted by my colleague at ARTez Conservatory in Zwolle mr. Beni Dhomi and consists of the following students of our academy:

Conductor: 
Beni Dhomi.

Musicians:
Barbara Merlijn, Marijke de jong, Jantine Postma; flute.
Jorrit Laverman; vibraphone. 
Anouk de Jong; piano. 
Celia García-García; celesta. 
Roelof Folkersma, Tom Edskes; guitar. 
Sebastiaan de Grebber, Ruth Rouw; mandolin. 
Annegreet Rouw; harp. 

The 4 last musicians in this row are also members of the Mandolin Chamber Orchestra Het CONSORT. # 

Here is the link to their performance of Ruyneman's Hieroglyphs on YouTube.

----------


## mandobuzz

Barbaram,

I echo Alex's sentiments regarding 'Yob Cultcha'. I too listened to the clip with interest. More importantly, I am appreciative of the fact that you (and others, like Alex) post and discuss interesting contemporary classical pieces with mandolin. I believe that this board (Classical, Medieval, Renaissance) should be big enough for mandolinists and mandolin lovers of many different tastes. Don't let the disparaging remarks of some inhibit your urges to post more. 

-Buzz

----------


## billkilpatrick

an original composition for two mandolins, baritone ukulele, canary island timple, disparaging actor and flummoxed whistler - warning: melodic content:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zmBNq2l5Jic

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Nice, Bill! Especially your facial expression at the start ànd end of the video, the different sound layers in between and the quiteness of your solo whistling at the end.


Best,

Alex

----------


## Eugene

> Barbaram,
> 
> I echo Alex's sentiments regarding 'Yob Cultcha'. I too listened to the clip with interest. More importantly, I am appreciative of the fact that you (and others, like Alex) post and discuss interesting contemporary classical pieces with mandolin. I believe that this board (Classical, Medieval, Renaissance) should be big enough for mandolinists and mandolin lovers of many different tastes. Don't let the disparaging remarks of some inhibit your urges to post more. 
> 
> -Buzz


Aye!

----------


## Jim Garber

I am open to all sorts of music. That doesn't mean I have to like everything that comes along. I find the Yob piece especially difficult to listen to but the one linked by Alex actually quite pleasant, alternating with sweetness and dissonance. OTOH I agree there is a place for everything here in this section and we can all agree to disagree (or to agree). And of course, we don't have to listen to anything we don't want to.

----------


## John Hill

This is bound to have been posted before but here's our very own Alex Timmerman playing a very nice piece on a mandolino.

----------


## Neil Gladd

Alex, thanks for posting the video of Hieroglyphs. I found the score for that back in my student days (Bone mentioned it in his book), and have always wanted to perform it. It took a couple of decades before I finally found a recording of it on CD. It think it's a very beautiful piece, with lots of whole tone harmonies and gamelan sounds.

As for Yob Cultcha, I initially listened to about 2 minutes of it, got annoyed, and stopped it. I went back later and listened to the whole piece, though, and liked the last part of the piece a lot better than the opening.

I also have to say that I was annoyed when this corner of the board was renamed from "Classical" to "Classical, Medieval, Renaissance." "Classical" was being used in the larger, general sense to mean art music of all periods, which includes contemporary music. While there is mandolin music from the Classical period, there is no Medieval or Renaissance music for the mandolin. If you want to get more specific than the generic "Classical,", then it should probably only refer to periods that actually produced mandolin music, such as "Baroque, Rococco, Classical, Romantic, Modern, Post-Modern, Contemporary." Or something like that...

----------


## Jim Garber

> I also have to say that I was annoyed when this corner of the board was renamed from "Classical" to "Classical, Medieval, Renaissance." "Classical" was being used in the larger, general sense to mean art music of all periods, which includes contemporary music. While there is mandolin music from the Classical period, there is no Medieval or Renaissance music for the mandolin. If you want to get more specific than the generic "Classical,", then it should probably only refer to periods that actually produced mandolin music, such as "Baroque, Rococco, Classical, Romantic, Modern, Post-Modern, Contemporary." Or something like that...


I agree, Neil... there is really not good name for this genre of music. Non-bluegrass, non-folk, non-country, non-ethnic might work, tho...

----------


## billkilpatrick

"early, modern and light classical" ... "classical - 16th to 21st century" ... "formal, solo and ensemble" ... "joe sent me" ...?

----------


## joebrent

> "early, modern and light classical" ... "classical - 16th to 21st century" ... "formal, solo and ensemble" ... "joe sent me" ...?


Now that I like.

----------


## John Hill

A nice little piece by the Nashville Mandolin Ensemble featuring Butch.

----------


## herman

I just created a you tube with the courante from J.S.Bach played on an Emberger mandolin and i did add pictures from the Roman part of Switserland "Ticino"
' hope you like it.
Herman
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=HUmf6eUGQ7o

----------


## Jim Garber

I can't recall if this player's youtube channel has been posted or not... please excuse me if it has already.

Kozo Onishi

----------


## Ali

Not one to blow my own trumpet (so to speak) but as this thread has floated to the top of the pile again......several of you spotted my Diferencias video that I posted on Youtube a few days ago......there are also 3 other videos on there from the same conert......the 4th has just been added.....
Diferencias by our own Victor
Prelude XIV by Calace
Bach's D Minor Gigue
El Duende by Juan Carlos Munoz
My channel is:
http://www.youtube.com/user/alimandolin
Hope you enjoy them.
All the best ALI
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim Garber

Ali,
Feel free to blow your own trumpet or any other instrument you prefer. Barring seeing you in person, it is a great thing to see you play on the small screen. Keep up the excellent work.

----------


## Gerard Dick

Yob Culture?  A better title might be "Cacophony in 4/4 Time" :Laughing:

----------


## billkilpatrick

mandolin and vihuela playing scarlatti:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=dbUIKbcweQs

... they have three other videos as well - my guess is they're warm-up exercises: dashing about, up and down the neck, bink-bonk, loud-soft, snuffle-crash-bing-bang-plinkity-plink ... you know.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Having written already on Ali's YouTube performance of my Diferencias, I must heap unreserved and unlimited praise on the other repertoire she performs as well. Her rendition of the Bach is one of the most (appropriately) dance-like I have EVER heard: jolly, spirited, crisp and clear. A sheer pleasure!  :Smile: 

The Calace Prelude --too fiendish for Yours Truly to EVER try, _even_ in private-- comes off brilliantly in Ali's far abler hands. I _like_ Calace's music... For as idiosyncratic as it is, it never fails to reach me. My point is that the style is, ah... _very_ Calace-esque, inextricably tied with his own musical persona; for that reason, many love it,  others not. Count me among the first group.

Even though it is the _player_ that matters more, of course, I must add what a delight it is to hear Ali's various and sundry _instruments_. The Olden Plucky Thing sounds SO lovely that, in a dash of madness, I considered MY own eventual need for an Olden Plucky Thing.  :Grin: 

As for the Embergher, well... that instrument is to DIE for!

----------


## Arto

I´m so happy to see Ali´s YouTube videos. She´s one of my favourite mandolinists, I love her music, and now it´s possible to SEE her play, too. Thank you so much.

----------


## Jim Garber

> The Olden Plucky Thing sounds SO lovely that, in a dash of madness, I considered MY own eventual need for an Olden Plucky Thing.


Which is the OPT? The one she plays Bach on? 



> Bach's beautiful Gigue played ona 2008 martin Bowers copy of a 1764 Vinaccia mandolin by Alison Stephens

----------


## Acquavella

The Old Plucky Thing that Victor is referring to is the 1760 Vinaccia (copy). I second Victor's sentiment. That instrument sounds absolutely amazing on the video. Ali performance of Bach is so gorgeous.......this is exactly what I am thinking of when I say that I don't like other (bluegrass) versions of Bach on an F5. Watching that vid of Ali demonstrates how beautiful & musical those pieces can be. 

Victor......in regards to "die for" Ali's Embergher........PISTOLS or SWORDS my friend! lol

----------


## Jim Garber

I figured by process of elimination that OPT was the one on the Bach. I know Baby and the Beast so I assumed that OPT is Ali's term of endearment for that instrument. 

I must have missed or forgot of Ali's annoucement of this acquisition on this thread. She called it Young Vinny in January.

----------


## Acquavella

Hi Jim, 

You are right...the vinnie copy is still known as Young Vinnie. The OPT is just a term of endearment for the audience sake.....I believe. Let's hope so....mch better to be known as Young Vinnie than that Old Plucky Thing. lol

----------


## billkilpatrick

beethoven - "danses allemandes WoO 8" - no. 2 ... sort of ... (le verruche e tutte):

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=WmHWb8Aunt4

----------


## vkioulaphides

Good morning, friends.

To attribute blame where blame is due, "Olden Plucky Thing" was _my_ extemporaneous, and perhaps infelicitous term, NOT _Ali's_. I was led to it for lack of a better term, period-instrument ignoramus that I am. In other words, I started to write "Baroque mandolin", but that of course is _prima facie_ anachronism; then I had a sudden anxiety attack, wondering whether "period-Neapolitan" might be better, or "18th-century Vinaccia replica", or whatever might be more appropriate. 

Olden Plucky Things are SO confusing to me... :Confused: 

That, however, has NEVER prevented me from _enjoying_ them. 

For those masterful in semantics: what is the equivalent of a Luddite, yet in reference to one who is fearful/ignorant of OLDER things?  :Laughing:  "Anachroluddite"? "Paleoluddite"? "Post-Period-Instrument Skeptic"?

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

> For those masterful in semantics: what is the equivalent of a Luddite, yet in reference to one who is fearful/ignorant of OLDER things?  "Anachroluddite"? "Paleoluddite"? "Post-Period-Instrument Skeptic"?


Archaeophobia?

Fearful of old things? Hey, Victor... I thought you were my friend...

----------


## vkioulaphides

I _do_ make exceptions, Jim...  :Laughing: 

_Juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust_ kidding!

It's just that, in the immortal words of Popeye the Sailor --one of my favorite philosophers, by the way-- I'm an "inedumacated ignoramutsk" as regards Olden Plucky Things, and I'd hate to get it all wrong, and never live down the shame and indignity, etc., etc.


Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Acquavella

Wow.....dude! Yeah...what he said. Ah.....

----------


## billkilpatrick

re: the "danses allemandes WoO 8 - no. 2" video i posted to youtube ...

someone has conferred a singular and forlorn ("poor") star on my attempt at this piece and - hand on heart - i can only concur ... a wooden performance and a terrible rendition (i was so relieved to arrive at even this point that i was way too premature in posting.) 

i hope i'm addressing a very small circle of friends ... my left hand is throbbing - i don't know how professional mandolinists can do what they do ... but i WILL do better ... and just as soon as some color returns to the fingernails of my left hand ... i WILL post a better performance of this piece!

----------


## Ali

I'm highly amused by the above conversation of my "Olden Plucky Thing" - what a great name and TLR (Three Letter Achronym!). I will have to include the OPT topic of conversation in my presentations to audiences - I'm sure it will tickle them too.
Just for the record....that Martin Bowers 1764 Vinaccia copy (which I usually generically refer to as an "18th Century mandolin") has been "officially named" JUNIOR.
Ali

----------


## vkioulaphides

Oh, dear Bill... those YouTube "reviews" can be _cruel_.  :Frown:  Do not lose heart, my friend! Instead, please take heart in the fact that professional musicians (either individually, or in the context of chamber groups, symphony orchestras, opera companies, etc.) get Thumbs-Down ALL the time. Please bear in mind that a review, either negative or positive, is still _subjective_ and, especially in the case of YouTube, not subject to any peer scrutiny (i.e. as is the case among professional critics), nor does it reflect any _expertise_ (which we at least _hope_ career journalists have).

I, for one, look forward to any and ALL your future video-clips on YouTube. Also... you are surely familiar with the arts-business adage  "Even _bad_ publicity is _good_ publicity". More than ever, I am inclined to view your Beethoven clip A.S.A.P.  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Ali

Take heart Bill......some miserable person has gone and given ALL four of my videos 1 star ratings! I'm guessing its the same person on each rating.....oh well....... can't please everyone......so if I can get FOUR "one star" reviews.....I think you're doing rather well with only ONE!!
And as a very wise colleague of mine says "when you set foot on stage, there is only one person you are really aiming to please....yourself....." .......and I did! So there we go!
Keep playing Bill, and keep enjoying it!
Ali

----------


## vkioulaphides

To digress (somewhat) from this or that _individual_ performance, yet staying on the topic of classical mandolin videos in _general_, two, opposing observations:

I find that the strongest point of mandolinists is agility, brilliance; coming, however, from a background in _bowed_ instruments, I also find the corresponding _weak_ point to be a disregard for duration, an almost universal "unnecessary haste": once (most) mandolinists pick a note, they seem to be in a dreadful hurry to move on, for fear that the music _altogether_ will die away, along with the admittedly rather short sustain of our beloved instrument.

This, however, is based on a false musical premise. To argue from the _opposite_ extreme, organists (for whose instrument I have also composed extensively, albeit in an earlier stage of my career) have this most mind-numbing, phrase-killing, momentum-deadening habit of OVERsustain-- for the obvious reason that they _can_, as long as today's modern, electrical blowers will pump air through the pipes to eternity and beyond. But that, of course, also leads to occasionally rather.. *ahem*... _not quite optimal_ music-making.  :Mad: 

So, I wish mandolinists would just slow down, smell the proverbial roses, and afford the music they so lovingly play a bit more "breathing space". For example, one of the many, MANY reasons Ali's playing is so wonderful is that she does... just that! In her hands, the music "sings", as it should. Au contraire, I can think of --but will not name, for diplomacy's sake  :Wink:  -- several other, often world-class mandolinists with breathtakingly impressive technical equipment, dazzling fingers and dizzying right hands, whose playing sounds nonetheless mechanical, motoric.  :Frown: 

Remember, friends: composers --at least those worthy of the name-- *hum* their own tunes before they write them down; they don't _finger_ them, on ANY instrument, until later. As an interpretive performer, you want to get in "on the ground floor" of the creative process. NObody hums like a typewriter in the hands of a skilled typist!

----------


## Arto

A dummie´s question about YouTube comments: I can write and have done that (I love you Ali...), but how do you give ratings?

Arto

----------


## billkilpatrick

thank you both, very much.  i really wasn't looking for a "hug" but i appreciate your comments ... i'm still going to do another - better - take on the piece, however.

a "poor" rating for your performances, ali, indicates that whoever is doing the rating hasn't a clue - very spiteful indeed and for what reason i do not know.

victor - i'm more or less forced to play slowly; 60-something year old digitals and a late start demand it - but your observation is correct, even if it suits me v-e-r-y well.

i once read a disparaging comment someone made after listening to a lengthy display of blistering, mandolin technique:  "i was waiting for the music to begin."

----------


## Acquavella

I think it is absolutely insane that someone has given Ali a low rating! :-( Absolutely rubbish!!! That definitely smells of someone being spiteful or jealous. I can't get enough of the Bach performed on "Junior" What a tremedous sound and musicality. I must have watched all videos at least four times or so. 

Bill - I thought your playing was quite nice & musical. I enjoyed it. Screw them...whoever is leaving #### ratings. Some people can't see past the tricks and flashing lights. Shame.

----------


## vkioulaphides

> "I once read a disparaging comment someone made after listening to a lengthy display of blistering, mandolin technique:  "i was waiting for the music to begin."


I can imagine that. In another YouTube comment, an unkind (Italian?) critic wrote, "_Mandolinisti, quando diventerete anche musicisti?_" He/she, too, must have heard lots and lots of notes, but precious little _music_.

The point, of course, is precisely what I was talking about in my comments above: frantic speed doth not much music make. Yet this point, of course, can, and _should_ be made more kindly than it is in those occasionally spiteful responses on YouTube.

Carlo Aonzo himself, in one of his N.Y. Workshops, once looked at us with his unique mix of a half-smile and devilish wink after our valiant (but only, ah... _partly_ successful) attempt at playing some piece or other. "Not bad", he said, trying to restrain the half-smile from bursting into a belly-laugh. "For _mandolinists_, that is." Then, patiently turning back a few pages in his conductor's score, he added, "Now, for _musicians_..."  :Laughing: 

So, criticism good; nastiness, bad. I hope my comments are understood as they were meant, i.e. as being of the first sort.  :Wink:  

Pick another merry tune, Bro. Bill!

----------


## Jim Garber

Here's a CD cover from a sale on German eBay that would be at home playing "Olden Plucky Things".

----------


## Ali

This is turning into a nice conversation. I have always described myself as a musician who happens to play the mandolin! Victor's point entirely I think! I love that quote about waiting for the music to begin! Don't take any notice of Chris's comments about my playing....he's biased!! :-)
Jim....to rate something...all you have to do is hover your curser over the stars....it'll tell you what each star rating means as you hover and then you just click on which "star" you want. So if you want to give a 4 star rating - you click on the 4th star! Easy! 
Thanks for all the nice comments guys. Off to practice now!
Ali

----------


## vkioulaphides

As for the reason(s) why anyone could have "given ALL four of [Ali's] videos 1 star ratings", here's one: _once_ a jackass, _always_ a jackass.  :Laughing: 

Cheers to one and all pluckers, olden and not.  :Wink: 

Victor

----------


## el cro

Well, if you desperately want to rate some videos, try these. 
These are videos from the concert by the orchestra resulting from the "1st Plectrum Orchestra Training", here in Madeira last month. Not solo, but anyway...

Waltz of the Flowers - Tchaikovsky
Palladio (1st Mov.) - Jenkins
Albinoni's Adagio
Intermezzo "Mesto Pensiero" - Calace
Air - Bach
Impressioni Orientali - Calace
Plink, Plank, Plunk! - Anderson

And just a snippet from the rehearsal

Enjoy!...  :Smile: 

Élio

----------


## billkilpatrick

here's another attempt at "country dance no. 2" by beethoven:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MUjL6D_wFs

... mach zwei!

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Well, if you desperately want to rate some videos, try these. 
> These are videos from the concert by the orchestra resulting from the "1st Plectrum Orchestra Training", here in Madeira last month. Not solo, but anyway...
> 
> Waltz of the Flowers - Tchaikovsky
> Palladio (1st Mov.) - Jenkins
> Albinoni's Adagio
> Intermezzo "Mesto Pensiero" - Calace
> Air - Bach
> Impressioni Orientali - Calace
> ...


well done!  i especially liked the leroy anderson piece ... kept waiting for the sound of a typewriter!

----------


## Manfred Hacker

Better late than never.

Alimandolin1,
Being a linguist, I have to chime in here regarding your "Three-letter Achronym" OPT.

An acronym is a WORD composed of the first letters of the words in a phrase, especially when this is used as a name. An example of an acronym is NATO which is made up of the first letters of the `North Atlantic Treaty Organization'.

An acronym can be pronounced as a WORD.
OPT is an abbreviation.
Sorry for being a nit-picker. I am not good enough to contribute any mando content, so ........ :Grin: 
Linguistically,
Manfred

----------


## Jim Garber

> An acronym is a WORD composed of the first letters of the words in a phrase, especially when this is used as a name. An example of an acronym is NATO which is made up of the first letters of the `North Atlantic Treaty Organization'.
> 
> An acronym can be pronounced as a WORD.
> OPT is an abbreviation.


Sorry, Manfred, to nitpick the nitpicker, but OPT may be an abbreviation but it is also pronounceable -- is that a word? I must be careful. Doesn't that also make it an acronym?

----------


## Acquavella

Who cares!! It doesn't matter whether it's an acronym, abbreviation or a word. That's not the point nor is it relevent to any of the conversations in regards to people's hard work. Personally, I think it is extremely petty that you (Manfred) have chosen to use this forum to correct people on English grammar. The point was that Ali has a beautiful instrument and we are all admiring it. Case shut. How dare you correct one of the mandolin world's top musicians, in this petty way and on this forum. Sad!

----------


## vkioulaphides

If it helps return the conversation to appropriate mando-topics, I _could_ *opt* out.  :Laughing: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## billkilpatrick

third and final attempt at this piece:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ORu68TycwwM

i understand beethoven wrote 12 of these WoO dance pieces and 12 minuets (WoO 7) ... other than "pleeeease, stop ..." - any requests?

----------


## mandobuzz

Aquavella, people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. If I remember correctly a thread of yours from a few months ago was locked by the moderators on the grounds that you were using it to express your political views. (I believe it was about a musician friend of yours that was having trouble entering the country). 

Yes, Ms. Stevens was your teacher, yes, she is an excellent musician, and yes, you apparently have great respect for her. However, your mock outrage (..."how dare you"...) is both disingenuous and boorish. 

Normally, when reading a post like yours, I would just roll my eyes and move on. However, I couldn't let this go. You may wish to respond, but I am not interested in engaging in a tit-a-tat, so don't expect any counter responses from me. I have said my piece. I would rather see the thread proceed--back on topic--as quickly as possible.

----------


## Acquavella

Hmmm.....

----------


## David Matson

Thumbs down to off-topic grammar lessons on this forum. And thumbs up to Acquavella for speaking up. Now back to posting relevant comments on the last relevant post - nice videos, el cro! I especially liked the Bach Air the orchestra performed. Beautiful music!

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Good morning friends,

On a rainy day like it is over here, I thought a nice video with music of Raffaele Calace (1863-1934) would make a good start. Therefore I have uploaded Calace's *Fantasia Poetica* Op. 56 for mandolin and piano performed by the Dutch Mandolin and Piano Duo *Sebastiaan de Grebber & Eva van den Dool*. 

The video shown here was filmed during a concert performance that took place in the Concert Hall of the Centre for the Arts - De Muzerie - in Zwolle on Saterday July 5th, 2008. Raffaele Calace's *Fantasia Poetica* is one of many of his beautiful compositions for the modern mandolin and grand piano. 

Here is the link to visit YouTube:
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=JJVtnb...eature=channel


Enjoy and greetings from the Netherlands, 

Alex

----------


## Arto

Thanks a lot for the link, Alex! It´s a rainy day also here in Helsinki, all day long... Happy autumn!

----------


## billkilpatrick

here's an old chestnut:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VATDL6j2q5Q

... and a haunting "ayre" from  spain:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TWRghdXyBKc

----------


## billkilpatrick

for weirdness, wonderfulness, unbridled joyfulness and a love of the instrument:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5QiSZ8lhFic

... she's playing a crafter M-70.  i gave mine to a local carpenter who lopped off bits of his fingers at work.  (we learn by doing.)  he used to play guitar but hopefully, with double stops, he'll be able to make music again.

- bill

----------


## southcoastsounds

My teacher arrange Gaspar Sanz' Canarios for octave mandolin and I've recorded it here.  I know its not perfect but its the best I can do at the moment.  I came to mandolin rather late in life and seem to lack digital dexterity despite endless hours of practice! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08koy74wP9Q

all the best, Tom

----------


## billkilpatrick

i know this may appear to be a "look at me!" ploy but i'm interested to know if this corner of the cafe considers the sound of the charango as something comparable to the 5c. "lombardo" mandolino:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SJe1bjlx2LI

... there's another video of the same song, done with mandolin.  which (may i humbly ask) do you consider to be more "early" in sound?

grazie - bill

----------


## southcoastsounds

Well, you're making the mando sound rather early by the tuning and the strumming, so I'm not sure which one sounds earlier, but on the whole I'd go for the charango.  They're both very lively performances with lots of energy and verve.  Most enjoyable!

Tom

----------


## Eugene

> i know this may appear to be a "look at me!" ploy but i'm interested to know if this corner of the cafe considers the sound of the charango as something comparable to the 5c. "lombardo" mandolino:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SJe1bjlx2LI


I'm not entirely sure what you're after with this inquiry, Bill.  Scale lengths are rather substantially different.  Historic standard tunings are rather different.  Traditional playing techniques are very, very different (I can't think of any historic 4th-tuned mandolin music to depend upon strums).  Single notes can sound kinda similar.  Why not listen to some mandolino recordings of baroque-era music and decide for yourself how similar the timbres are.





> ... there's another video of the same song, done with mandolin.  which (may i humbly ask) do you consider to be more "early" in sound?


Nobody knows what an "early" musical sound actually sounds like.  That said, I can imagine charango is more similar in sound to what 14th-c. instruments might have sounded like simply because there wasn't anything like the high-tension steel of modern mandolins in use in the 14th-c.  ...But I don't think there's anything wrong with simply enjoying the sound of both or either without the pretext of what might sound "more early."

----------


## billkilpatrick

thanks to you both.  my thought is to make a modern instrument sound ancient, merely as an option - not to deceive anyone into thinking i'm playing a replica instrument.

----------


## vkioulaphides

> "... I don't think there's anything wrong with simply enjoying the sound... without the pretext of what might sound "more early."


Of course. In fact, at the opera house (a.k.a. Big House), ANYthing sung or played _before noon_ is considered "early music".  :Laughing: 

I, for one, have enjoyed ALL the audio/video clips posted here, although (or *because*?) I can't tell a _terzino_ from an _armadillo_. Yes, folks, there IS bliss in ignorance!  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## billkilpatrick

ahhhh victor ... i'd say that of all the opportunities provided by internet - youtube, et al. - the blunderbuss approach suits me best ... you simply can't get enough of an extraordinarily good thing.

i welcome good music - even if (shudder) it's courtesy of the carcass of a poor "wee crawley beastie" - but far and away, a good mandolin and a willing player trumps all.

- br'er bill

----------


## Eugene

I have never perceived any "deception" in any of your worthy musical explorations, Bill.  I just don't think an "ancient" sound is a remotely knowable thing or worthwhile pursuit, in spite of my fandom of HIP.  Pursue a sound for no better reason than your like of it.

----------


## billkilpatrick

"alambic V for charango and electronics" - beyond me but here it is:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=eNXrZdXkCes

----------


## joebrent

Cafe 1930 by Astor Piazzolla featuring me and Bridget from last weekend's recital. More videos to come, including perhaps some with Annika Luckebergfeld (if she's ok with it).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdzyiLibaIY

----------


## mandobuzz

Absolutely beautiful playing, Joe! 

Joe may not have mentioned that he has videos (featuring the same harpist, Ms. Kibbey) of the trio for guitar, mandolin and harp by Hanz Werner Henze. The first movement is here: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmXmHsOr2Ik

Joe, is the Henze available on CD? For my money your interpretation is superior to the version recorded by guitarist David Starobin and company on the New Music for Guitar series.

----------


## joebrent

Thanks for the kind words, Buzz! The Henze and the Carter are my two favorite chamber works featuring mandolin, and both are a joy to play. We have discussed recording the Henze along with the Petrassi and the Nicolau trios, but nothing came of it and probably wouldn't for a while. I'm certainly in favor of it, but getting the three of us together for a lengthy rehearsal/recording period would be tough, we'd have to have record company backing.

----------


## John McGann

My original composition "Miniatures" in duo with Annika Lückebergfeld

----------


## Acquavella

Now this is a mandolin orchestra! It would be great if our orchestras could get to this size here in America. Beautiful music and so expressive. 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki4dgped5d0

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6EFZDd_l2ow

----------


## vkioulaphides

WOW!!!

Thanks for posting this, Chris. Dazzling, indeed...

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Forgive me if this has been posted elsewhere but I just ran across this lovely duet!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VySs60G3F1E&NR=1

----------


## Scott Tichenor

We've enabled the ability to embed these videos directly into forum pages now if you wish. Haven't tested this but assume this will not work with the UK version as the coding requires it be static to one address, hence the default. But there are ways and I can provide the manual code for that if anyone is interested.

Here's how

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Thanks Scott, FANTASTIC!


Hello All,

I have posted a new video of HET CONSORT. This time we perform 'The Song of the Japanese Autumn' composed by Yasuo Kuwahara. 


Here is the 1st Part of Kuwahara's composition: 





And here is the 2nd Part inwhich you hear Sebastiaan de Grebber, our concert master, play his cadenza to Kuwahara's Japanese Autum:





Hope you enjoy it! 

Cheers to you also on behalf of the Consort members, 

Alex

----------


## John Craton

Bravissimo to all! And a special Bravo to Sebastiaan for his wonderful cadenza! (Interesting that a piece about the Japanese autumn brings back so many memories of Holland ... but they're lovely memories all.)

----------


## Jonathan Rudie

Slowly joining the 21st century... no video yet...  but here is a link to a few MP3's posted on the net this date of a classical mandolin guitar duo I perform with:

Jonathan Rudie, mandolin, Mark Edwards, guitar.

http://www.friendlycoffeehouse.org/jonathan-rudie

1. Gragnanni - Nottorno
2. Satie - Gynopodie #1
3.  Spanish Dance

http://www.friendlycoffeehouse.org/jonathan-rudie

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Nice playing, Jonathan!  A little spell-checking on your composers and titles would give your site a more professional look.

Not sure if this Czardas featuring Tom Cohen makes the cut as a classical solo, but I sure like it. Sorry if this has already appeared above somewhere-- I couldn't see it there.



BC

----------


## Jim Garber

I don't think that this one has been posted before -- at least it didn't show up in the search.

Here is a video of Mario Pietro. The piece sounds Kreisler-esque but I don't know what it actually is. He plays a vaudeville tenor banjo piece afterwards.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Slowly joining the 21st century... no video yet...  but here is a link to a few MP3's posted on the net this date of a classical mandolin guitar duo I perform with:
> 
> Jonathan Rudie, mandolin, Mark Edwards, guitar.


Nice playing Jonathan. I think the link for downloading the Satie doesn't work. The other two are fine. Keep up the good work.

_[later]_   I found the file. The link should be this one: http://www.friendlycoffeehouse.org/a...d/30/satie.mp3  (I just added satie.mp3)

----------


## Dan Cohen

Wonderful Johnathan.  Thanks for posting these pieces.

----------


## Jonathan Rudie

Thank you Dan, Jim and Bruce for the kind words about the MP3's I recently posted. This link may be better and the typos (for the most part) have been corrected.

The recordings are unedited, live MP3 recordings of a classical mandolin and guitar duo I perform with. (recorded with hand held Edirol R-09)

Jonathan Rudie, mandolin, & Mark Edwards, guitar.

http://www.friendlycoffeehouse.org/jonathan-rudie

1. Gragnani - Notturno #3
2. Satie - Gymnopedie #1
3. Spanish Dance

your thoughts, comments, and or criticism are all welcome...

----------


## vkioulaphides

OK... although I had not _intended_ to tackle my "listening list" yet, I jumped the gun last night and DID listen to Het Consort's lovely performance of Kuwahara's all-time favorite, further enhanced by Sebastiaan's spectacular cadenza. When I hear such excellent playing, I cannot help but feel that plucked ensembles have come of age, and can share the stage with the finest of the finest. Top-notch!

Moving right along...  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Thanks John and Victor for your replies on our Kuwahara performance.
It is good to know our effort to make the most of every composition is appreciated like you do!

On behalf of all the members of Het CONSORT; best greetings and we wish everybody here at the message board a wonder- and peaceful Christmas.

Alex

----------


## vkioulaphides

And best wishes to you all, Alex! 

A lovely image attached, and one close to any bass-player's heart: the lights, dimmed; the stage, empty; the chairs, like scaffolding to a statue waiting to be built; the stand-lights, perched like luminescent flamingos, looking down at the printed notes, waiting to come alive; the conductor's stand, with the only light facing downstage, like a lighting-rod ready to sparkle and fulminate in each and every direction; only the Lonely Contrabass, lying on its side, an elemental force longing to be unleashed, its soundboard glowing quietly as a premonition of all the music-making coming right up. Very, VERY poetic...

Cheers to one and all, 

Victor

P.S. These few words, written between two visits to family, in different parts of the country; I willl return to my "listening list", courtesy of this wonderful thread, anon.

----------


## Jim Garber

Arsnova Quartet in Tokyo playing Aqua Rhythm #2 by Hiro Fujikake:

----------


## Jim Garber

Here is the Aqua#1 (should have posted this first). Nice fun pieces...

----------


## Jonathan Rudie

Bernardo De Pace (1886-1966) A rare mandolin gem video.  (just try to focus on the playing and not the outfit)   :Smile:  

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KUNlGenDg74

----------


## Neil Gladd

> (just try to focus on the playing and not the outfit)


What's wrong with the outfit?  :Wink:   I was recreating that very performance when my avatar photo was taken!

----------


## John Craton

> (just try to focus on the playing and not the outfit)


Always wondered what it would have been like if Klaus Nomi had played mandolin  :Disbelief:

----------


## Richard Walz

The outfit is one thing (Neil, you need the collar too), but that slicked back hair is something else. It's fun to imagine a Norman Levine "Gala Concert" with Bernando da Pace, Dave Apollon, Wilbur Hall and maybe Harpo and Chico Marx just for fun. I love the way he exploits the octave behind the bridge feature of the L&H mandolins... You can' go much farther with this performance... thanks for the link, I enjoyed that!

----------


## mandoisland

Yesterday I have added a new classical mandolin youtube video with a piece (fitting perfectly to this thread) by Bernardo de Pace:


Bouquet of Flowers

----------


## Jim Garber

Lovely playing, Michael. Where did you find that sheet music? Is that your Deschler mandolin? Sounds wonderful. Thanks for posting.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Yes, wonderful playing! Thanks for posting this video. I play the piece a little bit slower, but that's, of course, a matter of choice.

----------


## Jim Garber

Speaking of Bernardo De Pace.

----------


## remolo1967

> Three videos with Sonia Maurer and the ensemble Europa Galante, Vivaldi concerto in C major played on a mandolino have been added by 
> 
> youtube user caroticosta


Wonderful execution!!!!!!1
Fabio Biondi is a Genius.... and Sonia Maurer a great mandolin player!!!!!

----------


## mandoisland

Thanks, Plamen and Jim. Yes I played my Deschler mandolin in this video. The music is printed in a book by Hugo d'Alton with title "A Variety of mandolin music" which had been published in the UK - I think it is no longer available, I bought it around 1980. In the meantime I have also got a previous version of this book in two parts named "The Mandolinst's Treasury" - but this did not contain the piece Bouquet of Flowers - so it must have been added by Hugo d'Alton later.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

A video by Oleg, playing Calace's Prelude #10.

----------


## Arto

If Sofia is full of street players of this caliber, it must really be a great place to visit! Beautiful playing!

Why not in Helsinki....  :Crying:

----------


## Acquavella

Raffaele Calace Preludio 10 - Katsia Prakopchyk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1V2l45CD_4

----------


## Acquavella

Calace, Saltarello op. 79 - Duo Zigiotti Merlante, Seoul 2007 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzGcemllpVo

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> If Sofia is full of street players of this caliber, it must really be a great place to visit! Beautiful playing!
> 
> Why not in Helsinki....


Hello Arto,

Happy New Year! Yes, there are a lot of street musicians in Sofia and they are not bad at all. Tonight when i was coming home, i heard a very good saxophone player in a subway. But this video of Oleg was actually shot in Amsterdam, where he is studying. He is not just talented, but also a very smart guy. While he was still in Sofia, they have been often playing with his father outside on the streets.

Best,
Plamen

----------


## Mark Levesque

Caterina Lichtenberg playing solo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htvHZ...eature=related

Bach D minor gig with Mike Marshall:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lo-v...eature=related

LeClaire Allegro:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVf-a...eature=related

----------


## Acquavella

Kozo Onishi - Variazioni sul un tema di Haydn (S.Ranieri) LIVE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8VwC3UDR1Y

----------


## Acquavella

Kind of cool contemporary piece performed by Japanese mandolinist. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKKUvJTlKdY

----------


## Acquavella

Another funky experimental contemporary piece by Japanese mandolinists. 

マンドリン 「PhotomusicⅡ」　mandolin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3fwXcf4JqA

----------


## Acquavella

Masataka Hori - Blessing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkNc_Gh-L6E

Nice piece for your next background music gig.

----------


## Acquavella

Detlef Tewes Boris Björn Bagger

Enrico Marucelli - Capriccio Zingaresco 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFk7UIwLV28

----------


## Acquavella

Masataka Hori - Azzurro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AuLkH3GNNc

I've never heard of this guy before. I like him...he plays very musically & expressively.

----------


## Jim Garber

Well... I figure this belongs here more than anywhere else. I know, not mandolin, not classical but in the similar realm to DePace: Alexei Arkhipovskiy

----------


## Jim Garber

Chris and others... you can embed the video if you just click on the youtube logo above and then past only the letters after the equal sign from your link.

----------


## joebrent

Me and Bridget performing Manuel de Falla's 'Siete canciones populares espanoles' --

Cancion


Asturiana


Jota


Nana


Polo

----------


## Alex Timmerman

All very, very nice Joe! Thanks for bringing these under our attention.

Best, Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Lovely playing! My only complaint is that Bridget SUCH a beautiful young woman, if I dare say so is obscured behind that ugly, industrial-size music stand. The charms of Manhasset (or Wenger Co.) pale before her.  :Redface: 

But the actual music-making is wonderful, and I commend both of you most enthusiastically.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Oeps,... An other try will follow

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

I nearly forgot to make you aware of yet another video of Eva van den Dool & Sebastiaan de Grebber. 
In this film you can listen to *"Xochiquetzal"* , the 1st of five (substancial) concert pieces for mandolin and piano named *Dioses aztecas* composed by our own John Craton.

Since this composition by John Craton is such a great and fantastic contribution to the repertoire of our wonderful instrument I thought some background info would be nice, so here is more to read:

_'Although,'_ as John Craton informed us, _'the Aztec pantheon consisted of more than 200 gods and goddesses, I selected five of the most colorful for musical representations in this collection: Xochiquetzal (Flower Quetzal-Feather), Xochipilli (Flower Prince), Ayauhteotl (Mysterious Goddess of Nature), Mictlantecuhtli (Lord of Mictlan), and Huehuecoyotl (Old Old Coyote)'._

_"Xochiquetzal" was the Goddess of flowers, dance, and love, she also was the patroness of artisans, prostitutes, and pregnant women. Her retinue consisted of birds and butterflies, and worshippers adorned themselves with animal and flower masks at her festival which was celebrated every eight years'._

*Dioses aztecas* (Aztec Gods) was composed in 2006 and dedicated to Sebastiaan de Grebber. *"Xochiquetzal"* was premiered by Sebastiaan and Eva during the concert in Zwolle (Netherlands) on July 5th, 2008 in the presence of the composer and his wife. In the future all five duos of *Dioses aztecas* are scheduled to be recorded. We'll keep you informed.


Here is *"Xochiquetzal"* by John Craton:




Best greetings and enjoy,

Alex

----------


## joebrent

Vivaldi Concerto in G with Annika Luckebergfeld, Fabian Hinsche, and Bridget. Bridget and Annika's heads, unfortunately, cut off. Me and Fabian, you can see clear as day. There's no justice in this world.

Mvt I


Mvt II


Mvt III

----------


## vkioulaphides

I am always impressed by how clearly, how transparently John's warm-hearted, gentlemanly personality shines through all his music! The writing is vigorous and energetic, as befits the youthful duo, who in turn do it justice I trust the composer agrees. A sheer pleasure to listen to.

Bravo to John, Sebastiaan, and Eva!

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## John Craton

> The writing is vigorous and energetic, as befits the youthful duo, who in turn do it justice I trust the composer agrees.


Indeed I do. As I have come to learn is typical, Sebastiaan and Eva bring more out of the music than the lowly composer could achieve. 

Alex often asks for permission before posting videos of my works publicly, but I have given him carte blanche to post anything he wishes because I consider performances by Sebastiaan, Eva, Ferdinand, Alex, and the CONSORT as a whole to be definitive interpretations of my work. I am amazed how often they convey in their performances subtle nuances I intended for the music but could find no way to communicate through pen and ink. At the risk of sounding like some strange Eastern mystic, I feel almost some kind of spiritual connection in their interpretations, they somehow divining meanings in the score that were impossible to transmit through mortal means. Whenever I learn of a performance of my lowly scribblings by any of these great artists, I know they will make the music sound far better than could ever be achieved by my hand alone. My hats off to them all!

And since Alex was too humble to post this, allow me to point the Café to one of his own recent videos on a 7-string guitar  playing music by a _real_ composer, however, and not by me: Andante Largo Op.5, No.5 by Fernando Sor.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Indeed, that is a lovely performance of the Sor, which I had had the privilege of hearing/viewing in the past few days. Yes, it is a _guitar_ performance, but, hey... _this_ slight a "transgression" from the forum's stated topic cannot be altogether bad.  :Wink:

----------


## Neil Gladd

I had already posted this link in the thread about Victor's songs, but I thought I should post it here, too, so that more people could find it. (Even though it is not a mandolin solo.)

Victor Kioulaphides: Seven Ancient Greek Lyrics, for mezzo and mandolin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ9UIqke6tQ

We're still pondering what else to post from the concert.  I have to fight my natural inclination to sit on my concert tapes because of their imperfections, since most of the music we're playing is pretty unknown, and I want people to hear it.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Neil, Victor and John,

Thanks Neil for the YouTube-link here of the concert premiere of Victor's *Seven Ancient Greek Lyrics* by you and Marjorie Bunday. It was, as we can see on the video,  a wonderful performance. 

Please do not mind any imperfections that happen during concerts. They just happen, are quite human and - if there are not to many - the music will even be more close to us mortals than when it is simply "perfect". 
I do have a future wish and that is whenever you think you have captured Seth Weeks' *Polka Caprice* (or some other composition by this most interesting and American composer), please post it on YouTube or MySpace or so. That would be very nice.
But for now, thanks very much for this one.

And thanks Victor and John for your replies on the video of Sebastiaan and Eva playing *"Xochiquetzal"*. And of course what you both say about our performances of your music. I only can add that we feel very fortunate to have found you here at the café. Personally I feel that something very unique is happening here and that there is a special tie (or bond-if that's the better word) between us. 
New music is being composed, studied, performed and listened too. Isn't that great?! It's like a little stone thrown in the water causing wrinkles that grow bigger and bigger and bigger...  

And thanks for the comments on me playing the 'Andante Largo' by Fernando Sor. 
To make the relation to the mandolin topics here at our Mandolin café, it is perhaps nice to know that on this video I play a Model No.5 Concert guitar by Luigi Embergher, the Roman luthier so famous for his instruments of the Mandolin family.


Best greetings, 

Alex

----------


## Neil Gladd

> Please do not mind any imperfections that happen during concerts. They just happen, are quite human and - if there are not to many - the music will even be more close to us mortals than when it is simply "perfect". 
> I do have a future wish and that is whenever you think you have captured Seth Weeks' *Polka Caprice* (or some other composition by this most interesting and American composer), please post it on YouTube or MySpace or so.


OK, here it is.  Several annoying mistakes, but it got better as it went on. It's such a perfectly delightful piece, that I just wanted you all to hear the music.

Seth Weeks: Polka Caprice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnfCIY0v594

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Neil, 

Thanks so much for sharing. I have enjoyed it very much. 
Seth Weeks is a very interesting composer and his music for mandolin is a great addition to the repertoire.

Cheers,

Alex

----------


## John Goodin

Neil, thanks a million for sharing these excerpts from your concert. Victor's songs sound great and the Seth Weeks piece is a knockout. Marjorie Bunday's performance is very expressive and beautifully sung and Ms. Whittaker's piano work is just right.

John G.

----------


## Neil Gladd

Thanks, John and Alex!  Now that I have YouTube figured out, I plan to make some little home videos, as well, and raid the archives for some older performances that were captured on videotape.

I really like the Weeks piece for it's little chromatic arpeggios. None of the turn-of-the-century American mandolinists were really great composers, but some of the pieces are really charming and show off the mandolin well. If you take the best few pieces each by Weeks, Abt, Siegel, et al., then you have a repertoire.

----------


## Stefano

Hi at all

some days ago I have seen the nice video of Bernardo De Pace http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KUNlGenDg74?

Now it is no longer avilable.

Someone has downloaded it?

Stefano

----------


## Neil Gladd

It was posted illegally, but you can buy the DVD. It's one of the bonus features in the box set of The Jazz Singer, with Al Jolson. I have yet to watch Al, but I've watched the de Pace short many times!

----------


## Stefano

Hi at all,

I have seen this wonderful mandolin player and I want to share these video with with you.





Stefano

----------


## Stefano

Hi at all,

I have seen this wonderful mandolin player and I want to share these video with with you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxu59fq95ag

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvDn0...eature=channel

Stefano

----------


## Acquavella

Hello everyone, 

I just created a Youtube page and have thrown some videos on there. Please check it out when you have a chance. Thanks. 

http://www.youtube.com/ChrisAcquavella

Chris.....

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Thanks Chris,

Nice playing and is very interesting to see you so involved in different styles of music.

Best and keep us up-dated.


Best,

Alex

----------


## Neil Gladd

Sousa, as it was meant to be heard!  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VB-D6...e=channel_page

----------


## joebrent

Mark's started posting video from when me and Alon were in Providence:

----------


## vkioulaphides

Lovely! I wish I had been there...

Cheers to Joe, Alon, Mark, and the PMO.

Victor

----------


## mandobuzz

That was really great. A pleasure to listen to and watch. Kudos to all involved, and thank you for posting the videos. 

-Buzz

----------


## trebleclef528

Just absolutely lovely stuff!

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Yes, all very, very enjoyable!
Congrats to all involved.

Best, Alex

----------


## Acquavella

Hello, 

Here is a video of Caterina Lichtenberg and Mirko Schrader (Duetto Giocondo) from one of their performances in San Diego. It was lovely having them both here. Enjoy.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Acquavella, 

Indeed a very enjoyable and nice quality video; Wonderful! 


Best,

Alex.

PS. The person who put the video on YouTube now has removed the link but made another upload.
The link to the Video pointed out by Acquavella, can now be found here: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JowCi...eature=channel

And there are more videos now by this duo with compositions by Munier, Gershwin and Vivaldi.

----------


## John Craton

Alex and Victor are too modest to post this, but Alex has made a marvellous video of himself playing Victor's "Diferencias" on the mandoliola (alto mandolin). Note especially Alex's incorporation of some natural harmonics in this delightful piece. Our hats off to both composer and performer!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjW9-...e=channel_page

----------


## vkioulaphides

While my dear friend Alex may well deserve credit for his modesty, all *I* deserve credit for is... jet-lag.  :Laughing:  Truth be told, I've been back on U.S. soil for barely 24 hours, and was not aware of this, truly WONDERFUL performance (although, of course, Alex and I had corresponded about it _prior_ to its appeareance on YouTube). Thanks for posting this, John!

Indeed, Alex does my *Diferencias* 10*1*% justice, or more yet! All the harmonics, pizzicati, portamenti, added ornaments, all that unwritten stuff adds up to an absolutely FANTASTIC performance. Donning the garb of the 16th-century Greek-Sephardic lutenist, Alex "gets under the skin" of the score and offers a magical, idiosyncratic rendition— mind you, that is in my book a _good_ Greek word.  :Wink:  ("Bad" ones include those I often apply to performances by certain supposedly "famous" musicians, "celebrities", e.g. _antiseptic, clinical_ and the like.)

Three cheers, and a HUGE _bravissimo_ to Alex!

Victor

P.S. The _instrument_ Alex plays isn't too shabby, either... :Wink:

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello John, Victor et all,

Thanks John for informing the Mandolin café members about my video and your enthousiast comment on it! 

And thanks very much Victor for your great reply; a composer's reaction on a performance of his/her music is always of vital importance and yours is very special ánd very important to me! 
As you said we had corresponded on if it was OK to play it on Mandoliola and whether my little additions on your *Díferencías* would be OK to add or not, etc. You had no problems with that as long as it was done with good taste. So you can of course imagine, now the video is 'on air', that I am really pleased with your appreciation! 

In my interpretation of the *Díferencías* I have tried to incorporate some extra techniques like the natural harmonics at the end of a musical sentence and the pizzicati play of a few musical frazes. Techniques, that simply surfaced in my proces of studying the *Díferencías*. I thought that with the use of pizzicato, it could be nice to alter the sound of a melody line especially when it is repeated several times in more or less the same way. An other reason for me to use the pizzicato technique – as one of several to play the mandolin – was that back at the beginning of the 20th Century it was a real issue among mandolinists and mandolin makers. 
To be more exact, between those who played the Roman mandolin type with its bridge as smooth designed as if it was made for pizzicato play and those who preferred the Neapolitan type. 
Here was a chance for me show how lovely this technique can sound. 

Thanks also Victor for the ‘portamenti’ comment. This manner of playing (and having the awareness of what music story one is telling (or better ‘singing’), is I think one of the most important that players of plucked instruments like the guitar, harp, lute and the mandolin have. For the mandolin it is even more important for it is strung with metal strings and those are simply much more difficult to handle and controle. 
With the *Díferencías*, a work that I see as one of the most beautiful compositions for solo mandolin composed in the past years, all these things are a pleasure to study!


So, many thanks to you Victor,

Alex  :Smile: .

----------


## vkioulaphides

You are most welcome, Alex. My comments were, of course, 100% honest and truthful. I _said_ what I _meant_, based on what I _heard._ Ik zeg wat ik denk, and all that.  :Wink: 

Incidentally, the most cruel --and, alas, often apt-- term of abuse that pianists hurl at those colleagues whose playing they dislike/disrespect is "typist": the kind of performer who, while sitting at the piano, sounds rather as if he/she is actually sitting at the _typewriter_.  :Frown: 

Sadly, that is precisely the impression I get from some "serious", professional players of plucked instruments. No, unlike amateurs like me, they don't play (many) wrong notes, nor do they miss hitting the right string at the right time, nor do they make any gross, "technical" errors. Still, their playing leaves me cold. All the fantastic technique they often bring with them onto the stage amounts to nothing, if ALL I can hear in my "mind's ear" is the annoying click-a-clack of a typewriter. I can easily excuse well-meaning amateurs who fumble this and that tricky passage; after all, I'm one of them, and guilty as charged. But top-flight professional performers who play like robots INFURIATE me!  :Mad: 

So it is a delight to hear a performer like Alex who has BOTH the skill to render a "correct" reading of a score AND the courage of imagination to do something _beyond_ what's written. In the professional orchestral world, we are constantly admonished, "Play the ink!" Play _just_ what's on the paper; after all, that's what the contract says, no? NOTHING will lead to instantaneous unemployment more surely than _deliberately_ playing anything beyond the "ink".

But in the Free World of Pluckery, it's not the ink that warms the listener's heart; it's the _performer's_ heart and soul that does. 

All else is, quite frankly... typing. :Wink: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Linda Binder

Here's a clip of the concert the Milwaukee M.O. played on a couple of weeks ago with Dimitris Marinos.  There are some dramatic readings and dancing in the clip but also some close-ups of Dimitris playing solo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-h44KQVS3Q

----------


## vkioulaphides

Very interesting! I must listen to this again at home, with better audio.

I dare say, however, Linda... this video clip brings up SUCH *ahem*... _fascinating_ items under "Related Videos"!  :Wink:  One wonders how YouTube's data-batching works...

Thanks for posting this. We'll miss you later on this month. Offer on Greek tavern still good.  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Acquavella

Victor, 

What's the deal? I haven't seen you so wound up before. Whom are you referring to in your message..?

"Sadly, that is precisely the impression I get from some "serious", professional players of plucked instruments." and "But top-flight professional performers who play like robots INFURIATE me!"

----------


## vkioulaphides

Hello, Chris.

I'm sorry.... I should have disclaimed "Present Company Excluded".  :Wink: 

Since you ask, however, this is the deal, as it were: one of my medium-term projects is to return to writing for the guitar, an instrument I truly love and one I wrote lots and lots of music for— some 20 years ago. (This, of course, without any suggestion that I will write any less for the _mandolin_.)

In the course of my "re-education" in matters guitaristic, I have gotten some characteristic sheet music, some methods and, of course, plenty of recordings. Now... I will not mention any names, but I have come off from this exercise with a mixture of delight and despair: many, MANY "big-name" guitarists leave me with this frustrating feeling of emptiness.  :Frown: 

Sure, even the most complex string-crossings are child's play for them, while both speed and accuracy are spectacular— at first. After the dazzlement subsides,however, I can't help but ask myself, "WHY am I listening to this, anyhow?" I'm sure you now what I mean, Chris, and in fact I am ABSOLUTELY sure you have had similar experiences.

It was therefore in that context that I applauded Alex' playing, in the sense that it is "what it's all about". Go ahead, throw in a slide/ portamento of your own, flex the tempo a bit here and there, put your own heart and soul into your playing! If I wanted frigid note-perfection, hey... there's MIDI.  :Laughing: 

I therefore hope and trust that no one takes personal offence, thinking that I was launching any direct  accusation at anyone among our friendly bunch of Café denizens. I just hate "neutral" note-playing, that's all. I do hate it passionately, though! 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Acquavella

Victor,

Oh - OK. Just making sure you're OK. I don't think I have ever seen you so wound up before. Well let us know if you cross paths with the assumed guitarists.......sell tickets. 

I do know exactly what you are talking about. I have been experiencing it since moving back to San Diego. Disappointing doesn't even begin to describe my similar frustration. See, part of your problem is that you have been writing for the mandolin for awhile now. Once you go mandolin....you can't back! lol. Every instrument is a toy in comparison to our little gem. 

Good luck with your studies and compositions.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Hello, 
> Here is a video of Caterina Lichtenberg and Mirko Schrader (Duetto Giocondo) from one of their performances in San Diego. It was lovely having them both here. Enjoy.


Hi Chris:
 For some reason I cannot play this video. I get a msg saying it has been removed by the user.

----------


## Acquavella

Hi Jim, 

Look at Alex's message right below mine. He included a link to her videos. That video was removed and reloaded after I posted the message. I was going to fix the link but the messageboard won't let me edit messages anymore. Try Alex's link. There are some good videos of Caterina on Youtube. Cheers.

----------


## Acquavella

deleted...

----------


## kjell

This has been mentioned once or twice on the cafe, but I stumbled onto it the other night and was wowed. Don't think it's been in this thread yet, so here goes. Calace - Danza dei Nani - Ralf Leenen & Elisa Franco.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Hello, Kjell.

Nice to "meet" you here. Indeed, Ralf ranks high on "Wow Factor". I have watched this, and the other clips he has on his YouTube channel, and am _always_ wowed by his mastery, both of the mandolin itself and the repertoire he performs.

-----

This morning, I received notice of this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sybiyy5-84

by yet another brilliant Israeli mandolinist. Man, those guys are leaving the rest of the world in the dust...  :Disbelief:  SO much talent, intense cultivation of the art of the mandolin, and (presumably) public interest and support! I wish Yaki and his compatriots all the success they deserve.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

Here is a link to a very nice *and* musical performance by Dorina Frati on mandolin of the 1st movement and a bit of the opening of the slow 2nd movement of the Mandolin Concerto in Sol maggiore per mandolino, archi e basso continuo by *DOMENICO GAUDIOSO*. 

Click here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlE53ouKR2Q

Enjoy!

Alex

----------


## vkioulaphides

LOVELY! I not only enjoyed Ms. Frati's fine playing (of course), but also the wonderful sonority and vigor of the accompanying ensemble. An excellent performance, and one that dispels any notion that bowed and plucked strings "don't go together". Combined _tastefully_, they SURE do! The acoustics of the space did their own "magic", too...  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## angelouself

Actually I played on that mandolin last month. By watching the video one wouldn't guess how hard it is to "play" it. It's a very old Vinaccia mandolin, and it's quite "sensitive"... you really have to put your finger on the fret in a very precise way, otherwise it won't sound very well. It really keeps you on your toes while performing but I think it doesn't let you "go free".

----------


## vkioulaphides

Thank you for answering my "Unasked Question", Fabio.  :Wink:  Vinaccia!

Please convey to your teacher the boundless admiration of all of us at the Cafe-- I trust that I speak for all when I wholeheartedly applaud this performance.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## billkilpatrick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXOExUACTPs

... title of the piece translates as "tassels of the sun."  when i closed my eyes to listen, what i heard was schizophrenia - the sort of jabbering a bag-lady in the subway might make.  full compliments to the musician - the command of the instrument needed to play this stuff is truly impressive.

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Thank you for that, Bill.  Player is Dimitris Marinos, and it is terrific playing, and nice video production too.

BC

----------


## Neil Gladd

Is Bach on a Cuatro close enough?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W6k1E7eFQE

----------


## billkilpatrick

here's another dimitri marinos piece - beethoven:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMNHX0081sk

... im' off to the dictionary to find out what a "music analect" is ...

----------


## K. WONG

I am not sure if someone has pointed this out before or not, I came across a video in you tube in which Duilio Galfetti plays Bach with an electric mandolin. For those who enjoy his performance of Vivalid's mandolin Concerto with Il Giardino Armonico should find the video very interesting.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k18X6FY75F4

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

Since we all love the music of *Johann Sebastian Bach* I thought it would be nice to hear the Fugue (from the Sonata in g-minor - BWV 1001) in the performance of *Sebastiaan de Grebber*. 

This Fugue is the 2nd movement of Bach's Sonata in g minor BWV 1001 for solo violin. The other three movements being: 1) *Adagio*, 3) _Siciliana_ and 4) _Presto_. 
Unfortunately Johann Sebastian Bach did not compose any works for mandolin. In fact, the mandolin had not yet developed into the modern metal strung and plectrum-played instrument tuned in fifths as we know it today. 
Perhaps its forerunner, the mandolino, strung with double gut strings (regarded today as the ancestor of the mandolin family), could have been familiar to Bach, as it was to his contemporaries and colleagues like Georg Friedrich Hndel (1685-1759), Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741) and Johann Adolf Hasse (1699-1783). Besides the famous concertos for the gut-strung Mandolino by Vivaldi and Hasse, both Hndel and Vivaldi composed arias in which the mandolino was given the role of accompaniment. 

As far as is known today, Bach did not write music for high-pitched plucked instruments, but since his compositions, especially his Suites, Sonatas and Partitas for solo instruments belong to the most beautiful music of the Baroque period, and knowing that Bach himself transcribed parts of these violin works for other instruments (for instance the Fugue from the first violin Sonata for organ [BWV 539] and for lute [BWV 1000]), the Fugue from the 1st Sonata was selected for this solo mandolin video recording. The mandolin Sebastiaan used here is an Embergher concert mandolin No. 5bis.




To hear Bach's complete Sonata as well as music for solo mandolin by G.Ph. Telemann (1681-1767), R. Calace (1863-1934), G. Pettine (1874-1966), S. Ranieri (1882-1956), N. Paganini (1782-1840), J. Craton (1953- ) and V. Kioulaphides (b. 1961) performed by Sebastiaan de Grebber, please visit de Grebber's website where you can, if you like the music mentioned above, find out how to purchase the _FANTASIA ROMANTICA_ CD, and where you will be informed about Sebastiaan's future concerts etc. 

Click here: http://www.degrebber-mandolin.com

or visit MySpace: http://www.myspace.com/themandolinist


Enjoy and best greetings,

Alex

----------


## Arto

Thanks Alex, for posting this. Great music and great player! I have Sebastiaans CD and have listened to this piece many times, but its great to see this on video. One of my favourite parts in all of Sonatas & Partitas...

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Indeed, The Fugue is one of my favorites too! 

Thanks Arto for your reply; it is really appreciated.


Best regards,

Alex

----------


## John Craton

As usual, Alex, Sebastiaan does a marvellous job interpreting this wonderful piece by Bach. Sebastiaan makes it sound far, far better on mandolin than I ever did on violin  :Grin:  Please pass along my congratulations.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello John,

Yes, he is really one of a kind.

I will of course inform him.


Thanks and we'll stay in contact,

Alex

----------


## vkioulaphides

*FANTASTIC!!!*  :Mandosmiley:  

Even the setting is ideal, with the reverberant resonance of the hallway actually _enhancing_ the voice-leading of this monumental score. In my _somewhat_ biased opinion  :Wink:  the piece often sounds harsh under the bow-stroke, while the sustain of the violin, under the ENORMOUS technical strain of this piece, often leads to unintentional staccato; on the _mandolin_, au contraire, the inner voices of the score acquire a truly lovely continuity, and the chordal progressions strike my ear as more cogent, more coherent, better interwoven which is, of course, a fundamental requirement and compositional intention behind this piece.

None of this, of course, would have been even _remotely_ possible without three "heroes": Sebastiaan, who plays the mandolin like NOBODY else in the whole, wide world; Alex, who taught the young virtuoso with a devotion, affection, and sense of responsibility that falls nothing short of the term "fatherly"; and Luigi Embergher, who created a vehicle that can take the hands, the mind, and the heart all the way up a Stairway to Heaven, as it were.

On a personal note, having left behind the _gravitas_ of Bach's St. John Passion with Easter-time's performances, I am now immersed in the _levitas_ of Rossini's scintillating L'Italiana in Algeri#no complaint, of course, but just a statement of fact. I naturally have on my mind and in my "inner ear" whatever piece I am currently performing. This wonderful performance reminded me once again what privilege and good fortune it is to have ANYthing by Bach. Many thanks for posting this video.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Great performance!!! Thank you for posting this video, Alex!!!

I was introduced to this well-known piece when i was twelve yo by a member of our big orchestra, who played the mandolin there, but was actually a professional violin player. I remember he had difficulties to get used to the tremolo and to develop this specific technic, but he was amazing in performing Bach's Fuga. So, the first interpretation that i heard in my life of this work was a mandolin interpretation. After that i listened to a guitar version of it and much later the violin one.

Greetings to Holland and all mandolin devoted people there!
Plamen

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Plamen,

Good to hear from you and thanks for your reply! I will pass on your greetings of course! 


Best, 

Alex.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Victor,

Thanks for the nice words! Indeed it is something very special if all comes together. And very rewarding also, especially when that what a teacher stands for and drives him (or her) is prolonged by one of his students. That is the best thing that can happen.

And about talent... Well, that is everywhere around us. We only have to see it and let it blossom.

Here is jet another promising youngster of my mandolin class; Pijke Dijksterhuis (6 years old) playing 'Sascha', a Russian Traditional.



Many thanks,

Alex.

PS. Think about what if Bach would only have had one mandolino player around him...; an original Suite for unaccompanied Mandolino  :Smile: . Or perhaps a Concerto for Mandolin and Orchestra if Mozart had lived longer...  :Smile:  . Well, it is a good thing we may play everything we want on mandolin and that we are fortunate to have some wonderful composers today for our beautiful little instrument. Cheers  :Grin:  !

----------


## vkioulaphides

> Think about what if Bach would only have had one mandolino player around him...; an original Suite for unaccompanied Mandolino...


Well... as we all know (so far), that didn't _quite_ happen.  :Frown:  To "rectify" this great misfortune, however, a present-day, great admirer of the Great J.S.  :Wink:  composed his own *Suite for Ali* last year, at the request of our dear and illustrious Alison Stephens. No Bach, for sure, but as sincerely neoclassical as I know how to write. Ali will premiere this work at the Dartington Festival next August, after which time it will (probably) be published, and available to the public. 

Thus the great continuum that is "classical" music (for lack of a better term) lives on and flourishes. There is no "end date" on artistic creation, or to culture in general; they run as long as humans live and work.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

VERY sweet video, with Pijke and yourself, Alex.  :Smile:  He is a fortunate hatchling who is under your wing, my friend!

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## billkilpatrick

fawzia ... lettin' 'er rip:

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Indeed, Billkilpatrick, don't disturb...  :Mandosmiley: 


Best, 

Alex

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Here is a complete Carlo Munier duet to enjoy! It was video taped during a rehearsal of Ruth and Pauline last month. You can find the music in the Nakano collection.



Best, 

Alex

----------


## joebrent

Not YouTube, but here I am on the Johnny Mandolin show last night.

http://www.stickam.com/viewMedia.do?mId=183738076

----------


## Jim Garber

Well.... here's a little break from the seriousness... weell, not really...and practically no mandolin content, tho a couple of composers did include parts for mandolin.

----------


## billkilpatrick

not sure if this is classical or not (an o'carolian "ditty" in any case):

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Well.... here's a little break from the seriousness... weell, not really...and practically no mandolin content, tho a couple of composers did include parts for mandolin.


... that was terrific, jim - makes me glad i'm not at "a music store, conveniently located near" ... me!

- don't mean a thing if it ain't got that ... what was it again? - bill

----------


## el cro

Here is Vivaldi's Concerto in A minor, 3rd. Mvt.



Enjoy,

Élio

----------


## vkioulaphides

As I'm a tad, ehm... behind with my listening, I _just_ got to Ruth's and Pauline's LOVELY rendition of that Munier duet. 

Mooi gespeeld!  :Smile:  _Bravissime!_

Three cheers for the two young ladies!

Victor

----------


## Arto

I noticed this utterly beautiful piece played and COMPOSED by our Alison:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rhhNsnL0ps

----------


## vkioulaphides

_Molto suggestivo!_ A lovely piece, indeed! A couple of years ago, Ali sent me a copy of this score as a friendly _quid pro quo_ for some of mine, that I had sent her previously. I had liked it from the beginning, even based on my own chicken-scratch reading of it on the mandolin. But of course to hear it performed by _her_ is an absolute DELIGHT! 

Ali is truly remarkable; a rare find, someone with such dazzling technique, yet who is NEVER caught up in the "hardware", and ALWAYS plays straight from the heart. A pleasure to listen to! 

The instrument _itself_, of course, is no slouch, either.  :Wink: 

Three cheers for Ali!

Victor

----------


## Neil Gladd

22 videos of interest, courtesy of British Pathe:

http://www.britishpathe.com/results.php?search=mandolin

----------


## Acquavella

Thanks Neil for posting that. The Mario de Pietro videos are classic. What a showman.

----------


## Acquavella

I think there is a very young Hugo D'Alton play in the video: TROISE AND HIS MANDOLIERS 1932. It's hard to tell without his signature "lamp chops". Classic stuff though.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Simply stunning mandolin playing by Mario de Pietro! 

Thanks Neil, for making us aware of this video channel.  


Best, Alex.

----------


## Jonathan Rudie

Great find Neal! Thanks for sharing.  I understand Mario was a star student of Calace.  What chops!  This video made my day.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Thanks a million for posting this, Neil. I find the playing of those classic Old-Timers INCREDIBLY moving and charming! (Unlike most people, I even like the *ahem*... ~somewhat~ _strained_ tenors of that era.)

And what mandolinistic prestidigitation!!!  :Mandosmiley: 

OK, back to practice slooooooowly.  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Neil Gladd

Well, I'm glad that was a hit! I saw one of those videos on YouTube and the web address for British Pathe was on the footage, so I went looking for more, and hit the jackpot. Chris, Hugo D'Alton did play with Troise at one point, but I'm not sure what years. I need to look closely and see if I can pick him out.

I also liked the bass banjos on the BMG concert (Plenty of Pluck), and the mandolin made out of matchsticks (Peeps Through the Window of the World). I could see it leading to a new Nicolas Cage movie (having previously appeared in both Correlli's Mandolin and Matchstick Men. Matchstick Mandolin Man?)

----------


## mandobuzz

Neil, thanks for posting those videos. Breathtaking playing by Mr. de Pietro. An impossible act to follow in this thread, but I thought I might humbly submit a recent effort of mine.

-Buzz

----------


## vkioulaphides

You are a modest _person_, Buzz, but there's NOthing "humble" about your _playing_. BRAVO! That's truly a spectacular performance, and of a fiendishly difficult score! I particularly enjoyed the intellingent, musical voice-leading, both in your own playing and in that of your able partner.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## mandobuzz

Thanks Victor. Much appreciated. Here is something a bit more contemporary. It's the first movement of a piece entitled "Letters From Brazil" by Los Angeles based composer and ethnomusicologist Jonathon Grasse. It was originally composed a few years ago for soprano sax and guitar, but when I heard it I thought it would work well for mandolin and guitar and so arranged it for that. Enjoy.    

-Buzz

----------


## mandobuzz

One more video. This time it's just me solo.

-Buzz

----------


## vkioulaphides

Fabulous playing (as before) and FASCINATING textures in the music. Bravo, Buzz! So... *ahem*... what about the _other_ movements? (Or did you post those earlier on this thread, and I just missed them?  :Confused:  )

Great job!

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Neil Gladd

Great piece, Buzz!!!

----------


## Owen Hartford

I like this piece a lot. I would be nice to get the first 2 movements.

----------


## John Craton

At the risk of sounding redundant, I too am hankering to hear the other movements. Very nice work indeed!

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Buzz,

I agree completely with what is said above; a very nice and exciting third movement! Would love to hear the other movements and buy the music from you.

Congrats and thanks for making us aware of the video!

Alex.

----------


## mandobuzz

Thanks for your kind words everyone. I am glad it resonates with people. I'll put up the 4th movement soon. I wasn't happy with aspects of the 1st and 2nd movements--either my playing, the audio quality, or audience noise, so I won't put those up. However, for those interested the entire piece is on my myspace music page.

-Buzz

----------


## Woody Turner

Jamie suggested that I repost this in the classical forum. I know that some consider Telemann as middlebrow, but he wrote some delightfully ingenious pieces. This round--or canon, if you will--works with three instruments as well.

----------


## John Goodin

I also really like Buzz's (Buzz' ?) piece and his performance. Thanks to Woody (David?) for posting Orrin Star and David Fry's (Woody's?) take on Telemann's canonic hit. This piece has worked nicely for me with mandolin and violin in the past also and is certainly fun to play. 

What I enjoy the most in both videos is the sound of A model, flat-backed mandolins. We get to here a lot of beautiful bowlback sounds here but I still love the warmth of these flatbacks. There are many wonderful sounds in the mandolin universe!

John G.

----------


## vkioulaphides

> I know that some consider Telemann as middlebrow, but he wrote some delightfully ingenious pieces.


For some context: in terms of "peer review" criticism, the continuous denigration of Telemann's compositional legacy around the middle of the past century (i.e. _before_ the Early Music movement) is a by-product of the writings of Arnold Schoenberg, who often used the surname as synonym for "hack". In light of respective "air time", however, I leave it for others to draw their own conclusions.  :Wink:  

I do not wish to engage in a polemic on aesthetics; it's a lovely, sunny Saturday morning, and the LAST thing I'd like to spend (Read: "waste") it on is arguing about the ever-hopeless _de gustibus_. All I am saying is that looking down on Telemann is, well... _passe_. The Master of Magdeburg rocks again!

Thanks for posting these!

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Woody Turner

Let me correct myself: Jamie suggested that the original poster repost the Telemann video. I'd also like to acknowledge Orrin's generosity in allowing one of his green students to sit in with him on this one.  He may want to chime in here about the comments above. As for me, I'm happy to learn about others' experience in voicing this canon, such as John G's. And thanks for providing a little historical backdrop, Victor. I hadn't known about Schoenberg's mischief.

BTW, speaking of baroque pieces, I thought your rendition of the Goldberg above was exceptionally crisp and engaging, Mandobuzz.

----------


## John Goodin

Thanks to David's avatar, and his comments over on CoMando, I now realize that his mandola isn't exactly flat-backed. So I should alter my earlier comment to say something like "non-bowlback, non-F style" mandolins. In any event he and Orrin's performance sounds great.

John G.

----------


## K. WONG

Czardas by a Taiwan mandolinist. I hope that you enjoy it.
http://www.youtube.com/user/dongyunc.../4/PuSbi2LxkJY

----------


## K. WONG

Dear All
Finally, I can see Duilio Galfetti and Il Giardino Armonico playing Vivaldi in you tube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ-3d...eature=related

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Thanks K. Wong for making us aware of these videos. 

Nice playing by this Korean duo. It is wonderful to see the mandolin played so well all over de globe.

I enjoyed especially the Vivaldi Mandolin Concerto. Really performed nicely and with great taste by Duilio Galfetti and Il Giardino Armonico. 


Best, 

Alex

----------


## mandobuzz

Here is the 4th movement of my Suite for Mandolin.

-Buzz

----------


## vkioulaphides

I GREATLY enjoyed the Galfetti/Giardino video-- the bizarre, quasi-aluminum-wrapped staging notwithstanding  :Laughing:  (What the heck WAS that about?)

Uhm... I dare not ask but, well, between friends: and what _sort_ of mandolin-thing was he playing? It sounded wonderful!  :Smile: 

The instrumentation was the same mix of flashy and mad as the staging: violins playing _pizzicato_ faster than possible, basses _divisi_, one bowed, one plucked... there was a Fellini-esque element to the whole affair...  :Confused: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Arto

I, too, was so happy seeing Duilio Galfetti in YouTube! Great music! Thanks to K.Wong. Galfetti was to give a lecture about Vivaldi´s mandolin music in Trossingen in 2004, but unfortunately he was not able to come there. It would have been very interesting to hear him about that subject.

I´m not able to comment on Victor on Giardino Armonico, but I just love the group! "Concerti per Liuto e Mandolino" (Teldec, Das Alte Werk series) is one of my favourites.

I thought Vivaldi´s mandolin music was probably originally finger-picked? Am I wrong here, or is there any consensus about this?

Arto

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Arto and Victor, 


Duilio Galfetti, Victor, is playing a *Mandolino*. A new instrument that was made by Federico Gabrielli after an example made by Antonio Monzino from Milano. This was made in the last (if I remember well) quarter of the 18th Century and can be found in the Scala in Milan today. 

The *Mandolino* is the earliest mandolin type of all mandolin types. This particular Mandolino Maestro Galfetti is playing is strung with six double strungs. The highest four (sometimes even five) are made of plain schaep gut while each string of the two lowest string pairs are made of silk with a silver metal winding. In the old days the lowest trings could also be fabricated of gut with a winding of metal. And there were other ways too that have come to light in the past decennia. Such for instance as a thin metal string woven with gut-lines to get the right strenght for the tone hight(s) of the open lowest strings. 
For reasons of convenience however performers on the Mandolino usually use for the lowest string pairs the silk with a silver metal winding.

And Arto, you are right with your idea that the *Vivaldi Mandolino Concerti* should be played fingerstyle. There is evidence enough for the Mandolino to be played with the right hand thumb and fingers up to well in the 2nd half of the 18th Century. But of course at a certain moment - some where around 1750 - both ways (playing the Mandolino with the RH fingers and playing it with a quill) were practised. Only the preference (as learned from tutors like Fouchetti etc.) was to play the gut-strung Mandolino with a wooden cherry tree quill and the metal-strung Mandolino Napolitano with a quill of a birds feather. 
So even at that time - much later(!) than Antonio Vivaldi composed is beautiful Concertos for Mandolino - the preference of sound and fashion of the Italians was to play the gut-strung Mandolinos with a _wooden_ quill.    

As we look at the *Giardino Armonico* Vivaldi video we see that Duilio Galfetti uses a quill, or better, a plectrum kind. From what I can make of it, it does not look like a wouden quill (or a birds feather - as the German school players play the Mandolino so Historically mistaken with) but much more like a triangle tortoise-like plectrum... 
Indeed a discussion could be started here. Italians, or maybe I should say people, nowadays don't care much for diferences in sound of the old Mandolin types anymore. 
Something for purists, I am sure and people who really care for the History of our instrument.

But as I already said here, it is a lovely video and Duilio Galfetti's performance as the soloist on the Mandolino is really superb!


Best,

Alex.

PS. For those who like to see the instrument played finger-style, I can point you to the two videos on YouTube where I play the *Alemanda* and *Fuga* by *Checcerini* for *Mandolino* in that manner. The direct link to my corner at YouTube is: http://www.youtube.com/user/OrchestradiMandolini

----------


## K. WONG

If my memory serves me right, Paul O'dette used finger instead of plectrum in his CD on Vivaldi Mandolin Concerto.

----------


## Eugene

> If my memory serves me right, Paul O'dette used finger instead of plectrum in his CD on Vivaldi Mandolin Concerto.


Paul O'Dette's recording is the proverbial odd duck.  He played the Vivaldi mandolin works on a 6-course mandolino/mandola using a plectrum.  At that time, he argued the "leuto" works were intended for that same instrument.  O'Dette recorded Vivaldi's leuto works on mandolino using his fingers.  He has since recanted and plays the leuto works on archlute.

Galfetti's Vivaldi recording is still my favorite, in spite of quill use.

----------


## Eugene

PS: O'Dette's plectrum of choice, last I saw him play such an instrument, was a Jim Dunlop nylon guitar pick.

----------


## John Goodin

Ah, but what shape, color and thickness was the Dunlop? 

I understand that Vivaldi himself endorses Blue Chip picks!  :Smile: 

John G.

----------


## margora

"PS: O'Dette's plectrum of choice, last I saw him play such an instrument, was a Jim Dunlop nylon guitar pick."

The last time I saw Paul play such an instrument, which was a few weeks ago in Boston, he played it using right hand fingers.  Vivaldi, with the Boston Early Music Festival band.  Absolutely superb.

----------


## Eugene

> The last time I saw Paul play such an instrument, which was a few weeks ago in Boston, he played it using right hand fingers.  Vivaldi, with the Boston Early Music Festival band.  Absolutely superb.


I would have paid the price of admission for that!  I believe O'Dette recorded the E-minor Arrigoni sonata punteado too.  I only use fingers on my own; I just can't get the feel for quill or plectrum on all gut or gut-like synthetic.

----------


## fluxman

Here's me playing Vivaldi's Concerto for 2 Mandolins in G Major - 2nd movement.

I'm glad i discovered this piece; it really is a gem!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q0c1iuLRUw

----------


## David Cottingham

Very nice!

----------


## MLT

Well done!  I enjoy your video's very much.

----------


## K. WONG

I came across a Korean playing Calace Prelude 1 in you tube. What is interesting is that, he is using an Embergher 6 built by Yoshihiko Takusari in Japan. As many in the mandolin cafe may know, Mr Takusari is the one who inherited Pecoraro's tools, moulds and workbench.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X5ASKk5s8U
If anyone here is interested in the mandolin built by Mr Takusari, her is his site:
http://guidex.jp/guidex_shops/mandolin/info.html

----------


## Jim Garber

Hah! I put the URL in Google translate and my favorite translation from the Japanese is:




> He With the death of his Pasukuarepekoraro Enberugamandorin has been produced for many years in Rome, Italy, from the family took over the kit to begin the production of Enberugamandorin.


I like "Pasukuarepekoraro" and  "Enberugamandorin".

----------


## Jim Garber

I don't think these were posted here before. Some videos of Ugo Orlandi playing in Korea. Obviously recorded from the audience complete with coughing. Oh well, you get the idea.

It is very interesting to hear a few different people versions of, say, Piccola Gavotta. Such different interpretations. I have heard Carlo Aonzo, Gertrud Weyhofer, Alison Stephens and now Ugo Orlandi.

----------


## Travis Finch

Hello everyone,

I'm sure many of you have seen the original thread but I figured I'd cross-post here for posterity. From my BMus final recital at Trinity College of Music:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...-Final-Recital

----------


## Bruce Clausen

I love this one.  Please forgive if it has already appeared here.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Here are a few interesting Jacob Reuven and Alon Sariel videos that I didn't see elsewhere in this thread (my apologies for double-posting just in case I missed them)...

----------


## joebrent

Here's a tune Jen Curtis wrote called 'Moon In The Sand' from a duo concert at The Tank earlier this year. It gets really interesting right around the 4:16 mark.

----------


## bratsche

I thought this was pretty cool and innovative.  Love the viola content. too.  :Laughing: 



bratsche

----------


## bratsche

And for something a little more traditional, these kids play this Elgar piece very beautifully:



bratsche

----------


## Martin Jonas

I'm not sure if he's been mentioned in this thread yet, but I've just come across the Youtube channel of Japanese player Kozo Onishi (as linked by me in another thread yesterday), and I thought he warrants a link here as well:

Kozo Onisho's Youtube channel

There are 290 (!) videos, a mixture of webcam solo recordings and concert footage, in a pretty impressive range of material (including original mandolin pieces by Munier, Abt, Pettine, Place and others, as well as the more common Calace and Bach pieces, and a fair number on non-classical pieces), plus a lot of clips with titles in Japanese where one needs to browse to find out what he's playing.  At least three bowlbacks: a vintage Italian (Vinaccia or clone), a modern one (probably by a Japanese builder) and a modern bowlback octave mandola.  Nice stuff -- he's clearly a very accomplished player, and the clips are well-recorded.

Here are a few pieces picked more or less at random:

Valentine Abt (on the Vinaccia-esque mandolin):


Calace liutio prelude No. 16 (on octave mandola):


Pettine (on the modern bowlback):


Martin

----------


## vkioulaphides

I have heard this as a work for _flute_ and guitar but, while familiar with the composer, I won't hazard a guess on what the original instrumentation may have been. I enjoy it, all the same :-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxIOj...eature=related

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Bertram Henze

One cautious step of an ITM musician on classical territory...

----------


## vkioulaphides

Very nice— and VERY nice sounding _instrument_, too :-)

Have you heard Het Consort's recording of this work, in its orchestral guise? I highly recommend it.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Bertram Henze

Thanks Victor, also thanks for the hint - I found Het Consort's rendition on YouTube and was impressed.
I came to know this piece as the main title score of _Barry Lyndon_, a movie full of delicate classical music mixed with (or rather ripped apart by) human nature.  :Grin:

----------


## Jim Garber

I like this cross-cultural classical "mandolin" playing: Calace on the liqin.

----------


## Jim Garber

Here is Ya-Hui Chen playing Beethoven Variations. She does play Neapolitan mandolin one some pieces on her Youtube channel.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I genuinely enjoyed it! And, in an open-channel seance I just had, Beethoven did, too ;-)

Long live the arts, the meeting place of kindred spirits worldwide!

Cheers to one and all,

Victor

----------


## Martin Jonas

Our friend Michael Reichenbach has posted links at his blog to a number of interesting short films made by Mario De Pietro in around 1930 for British Pathe, now available online at the Pathe online archive.  The link to Michael's blog entry is here.

Two of the clips:

Playing a rather fancy 1920s Calace

Playing a mandocello (Gibson, I think) to accompany a singer on La Paloma

Quite a few other clips there.

Martin

----------


## Jim Garber

Never mind... I see that Martin's now works. Too bad  I can't delete this post. Great stuff. Victor and I will work on our hairdos for the next Aonzo workshop.

----------


## Martin Jonas

Sorry -- I first tried embedding the clips, but the forum software doesn't like the embedding HTML, so I changed it to simple links to the Pathe page.

Martin

----------


## vkioulaphides

FABULOUS! (Now, where did I put that hair-gel? Must find it... It goes SO well with the repertoire!)

Many thanks to Michael, and to Martin for the reference.

Victor

----------


## el cro

Here's my good friend Tatiana playing Azzurro for mandolin solo by Daigo Marumoto. 




Enjoy,
Élio

----------


## Margriet

not complete solo, but I saw more video's with ensemble in this thread.

A performance of Vivaldi's concerto per duo mandolini in sol, RV 532, by Ugo Orlandi and the young mandolinist Raffaele La Ragione.

----------


## Tom Wright

Dmitrios Marinos was in town to sound out Pierre Boulez about new music for mandolin. I'm new to the classical picking field, actually, and I only noticed his mandolin case, so I asked his name and we chatted a bit. Here's a piece by Kostis Kritsotakis--- video/audio synchronization is nonexistent, as far as I can tell, but the music sounds like fun.

----------


## joebrent

Here's the strangely named Joe Brent Quartet from last Sunday --

Astor Piazzolla: Whisky


Regina Spektor: Better


Red Shoes

----------


## Margriet

This one already appeared in another thread, but should be mentioned here as well. I love it só much! Information is mentioned at the video. I have nothing to add, only to enjoy over and over and over....

----------


## Marc Woodward

Lovely playing by Alex and nice piece Victor, enjoyed!
Marc

----------


## vkioulaphides

Thank you, Marc! 

A truly classy performance, that never gets old— the credit, of course, goes to Alex, not to me; I just wrote the notes...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Marc Woodward

Here's a little tune with a semi classical feel (well, pretty loose interpretation I know...) if it's of interest. Played on a Vega Pettine (and recorded on an i-phone!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKuhglFn1SQ

Marc

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Margriet, Mark, Victor and all,


Thanks for your comments on my Liuto cantabile playing 
of the wonderful *'Prelude'* from Victor's *'Suite for Ali'*. 

As a matter of fact it promted me to spend some holiday time recording two other movements of that same Suite for you, the *'Sarabande'* and the *'Gique'*, on my favorite instrument of the Mandolin family; the mandoloncello. 

First of all in remembrance of someone very dear to me and secondly especially for Margriet, her mandoloncello playing husband Beert and for Victor whom I cannot thank enough for all the great music he gives the mandolin community and, equally important, for everyone else to enjoy! 


Many greetings to you all,

Alex.

----------


## Margriet

waw .................. I have no words,
when all this come together: performer, composer, music, the deep sound of the mandoloncello, love.....

Thanks!!!

Margriet

----------


## vkioulaphides

> ...and for Victor whom I cannot thank enough for all the great music he gives the mandolin community and, equally important, for everyone else to enjoy!


There is, of course, no better way to thank a composer than to perform his works.  :Smile:  I am delighted with the performance— and the mandoloncello, with its deep sonority and long sustain, gives a whole new dimension to my score. _Bravo!_

Cheers and season's greetings to all.

Victor

----------


## Marc Woodward

Here's a tune I wrote a little while ago. It's not classical, but then again it's not folk or.... whatever.  On my Vega of course.
(Sorry about the bum note towards the end!).
I hope you enjoy it,
Marc

----------


## mandobuzz

Marc. Very nice playing, very lyrical. A nice composition too. Also hats off to Joe, Victor and Alex. Great contributions all around.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Nice Marc! 

I wonder; do you have it written down so we can study and play it also? I like this one and your previous composition a lot and am sure more of us here would like to have a go at it. 

Thanks and many greetings, 

Alex.

PS. And thanks to Mandobuzz; your comment is much appreciated!  :Smile:

----------


## Marc Woodward

Thanks Mandobuzz and Alex, glad you liked it.

Alex I'd be delighted for you guys to use any of my tunes - like Victor says there's no better way to thank a composer than to play his tunes! However I've not got much written down other than in the form of chord charts for guitarists/bassists who accompany me on gigs.

I need to get some music notation software. I did have a trial copy of Sibelius for a while but ideally what I'd like (if such a thing exists) is a program that allows me to play mandolin into a mic and then transcribes what I've played. In other words rather than just being midi for a keyboard it would work off tone/pitch recognition. Any one have any ideas/experience in this area? (this needs to be on a new thread I suppose....)

Cheers all,
Marc

----------


## Martin Jonas

This one doesn't quite fit into the solo video category, but I thought it's better off here than in the other existing thread, for orchestra videos.  Here are two Japanese players having _a lot_ of fun playing Monti's Czardas.  Classical players sometimes come across as rather serious and high-minded, so it's nice to see these guys with such an infectious sense of enjoyment from playing:



Martin

----------


## Margriet

Does this fit ? Because it is a member of the mandolin family, the mandocello ? I found this recently at "general mandolin disscussions" and I think they deserve a place here.

----------


## vkioulaphides

> Does this fit ? Because it is a member of the mandolin family, the mandocello?


It certainly does! I don't think that anyone here would be as pedantic as to object to postings of, say, solo _mandola_ or solo _mandoloncello_ videos. Thanks for cross-referencing this, Margriet!

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Margriet

> having _a lot_ of fun playing  
> such an infectious sense of enjoyment from playing


OK, Victor ! If it would not have fit on the topic of the instrument, it fits to the quote above ! You see - and hear - Joel en*joy*ing: the music, the playing and sound of the instrument that he is asked to play on. See thread "Weber mandocello plays Bach".

----------


## Matt DeBlass

That was beautiful, darnit, now I want a 'cello too  :Crying:

----------


## Marc Woodward

Hi, not a proper video as I've mixed still pics and a little bit of vid to accompany latest recording destined to form part of next cd (my first since 'Bluemando' about 5 years ago!). 
BTW this is a different recording to the solo version I posted a little while back!

I used a De Meglio and a Weber Octave for the low parts.
Anyway, hope you enjoy!

----------


## Margriet

lovely, Marc !

Margriet

----------


## angelouself

Two live recordings, mandolin and piano.

----------


## Ed Goist

Not technically solo, but worth a look nonetheless...
Ralf Leenen...Outstanding!..."Mad skills"
P.S.: Emberghers rule.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Hi, 

I was wondering if Ralf is playing along with a full recording or whether he's playing his part to a recording of the other parts (if you get my meaning?) In other words is what he's playing duplicated by the recording? I think so but couldn't quite work it out....

Either way it's a good sound and lovely playing. 

Marc

----------


## Jim Garber

I am pretty sure that he recorded the other parts and then  played his solo live.

----------


## Ed Goist

I'm sure Jim is correct that Ralf recorded the mandolin #2 and mandocello parts first, and here he is playing mandolin #1 live while those other recordings play. Here is the full description from YouTube:

Antonio Vivialdi: Trio in g minor. (F.VXI N°4)
(Allegro - Andante - Allegro)
Played by Ralf Leenen, on 2 mandolins and mandoloncello (Embergher)
Recorded: Antwerp, 09/03/2011.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I think so, too. 

In fact, Ralf has such a recording of my *Quartetto Classico Nº 3 ("Manhattan")*  on his own site (http://www.mandolin.be/) on which he plays ALL (!) four instruments, recorded in some sort of multi-track manner— not only _plays_ them, but plays them _well!_

While practical and self-contained, this sort of performance is _incredibly_ difficult to pull off. Much of what makes playing together possible is, well... playing _together_, as in "with _other_ players". We _breathe_ together on stage.

Playing to a _recording_ is deceptively difficult. Chamber music, _live_ chamber music is, IMHO, the activity par excellence of the Social Animal that we are. Recordings are always somewhat disembodied...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Margriet

I would not be able.
I NEED that breathing together.

Margriet

----------


## vkioulaphides

This _does_ admittedly stretch the semantic implications of "solo", but, hey... it's just The One and Only Ralf x4, that is  :Wink: 



This score is available as a free download from Brother James' website, paperclipdesign.com/vk

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Marc Woodward

Superb playing by Ralf! Wow...


I've got to agree with Victor - layering up music by multitracking has it's own difficulties - most notably the lack of a live and spontaneous feel. It's very easy to come out sounding lifeless and lacking in energy, particularly when using a click track...

Anyway, not that this proves the point either way, but here's a little piece I recorded yesterday on the spur of the moment to show my recently repaired Angara and D'Isanto mandolin. Very loosely based on a chord sequence similar to Ave Maria - hence the name. I'm actually playing the mandocello part with my feet - (I have to keep my nails short on one foot and long on the other), so I think this counts as a solo piece?   :Wink: 

I've already posted this on 'That Sinking Feeling' thread which concerned this mandolin, so apologies for repetition!

Marc

----------


## Ferdinand Binnendijk

Hello all,
Here is the third part (allegro) of Domenico Caudioso's mandolin concerto, played at a lunch concert at ArtEZ conservatorium together with Liga Vilmane, harpischord.
Recorded and posted on youtube by Alex Timmerman.
Greetz,
Ferdinand
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KITRm1Jvps

----------


## Ferdinand Binnendijk

Haha sorry for the double post, Alex shared this link with you in another topic. Nevertheless, I hope you enjoy. ^^
In my opinion, mandolin&harpischord is a unique combination which is worth trying more oftenly.
cheers

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Ferdinand and all,

Good to see you here  :Smile: ! 

You are so right; mandolin with harpsichord is a lovely combination. And there are some great compositions written for this combination also. Think for instance of van Beethoven, Hummel, Neuling etc. All composers of the early 19th century that deserve a place on a programme and are worth playing in concert.


Best, 

Alex.

----------


## Ed Goist

Marc & Ferdinand; lovely performances. Thank you so much for posting.
Yes, the mandolin and harpsichord sound wonderful together. It would seem to me that many of Bach's pieces (inventions & fugues) would work well played in this combination.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Not classical, but I always thought this tune had a certain baroque feel and is a natural for a mandolin quartet. 
So I laid down the second mandolin part, mandocello part and acoustic bass then put the melody on top - which is what I'm doing here:



Cheers all,
Marc

----------


## Ed Goist

Baroque feel indeed! 
Excellent video Marc, sounds wonderful, and very enjoyable to watch.
Thanks for posting.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Thanks Ed, glad you liked it.

I subsequently re-recorded the mandolin to play it with a little more vigour and put down a second mandocello part which I'll stick on Soundcloud when it's mixed.

Cheers,
Marc

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi mark, I can't view your new video via the Mandolin café link (while the other vids are OK to view). Don't know why? Perhaps I have more luck direct on Youtube. Will try that now.

Thanks, Alex

----------


## Alex Timmerman

:Smile: Yes!! It works directly via Youtube. Thanks, beautiful music and lovely playing, very nice in chambermusic setting also. Would love to have parts and score !

Best, Alex.

----------


## MLT

Yes this was a very god video.  I too had problems initialli (on my iPad) but could watch it on my PC.  This happens frequently where some videos work on my iPad and others do not.  It may be a flash player thing?

----------


## Marc Woodward

Hi and thanks Alex and MLT. Sorry you had some problems opening it, I don't know why. It was recorded on my i-phone and sent directly to youtube so I would have thought it should open fine on an i-pad... these things are a mystery to me...

I'll try again:



Alex: I just play the melody from the sheet music and arpeggio-d around the chords on a mandolin and octave mandolin (but a simpler part for the deeper instrument) and used an acoustic bass guitar for the lowest part with a simple bass line following the chord sequence. 
I imagine you could do something much clever with your arranging skills and I'm sure it must be possible to get the chords and melody part on line quite easily, it could be interesting played live by a quartet or orchestra!
Marc

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Mark, 

It still doesn't work for me to view it via te Mandolin café link. I have to go directly to Youtube. No problem. It is is really nice! Yes it would be fun to have two,  or even better three, of these for mandolin quartet :-).

Best, Alex.

----------


## MLT

Marc, 

Something interesting just popped up (this time on my pc) with your latest video (post #511).  I clicked play and the following message displayed:

    "This video contains content from EMI publishing.  It is restricted from playback on certain sites."
Watch on Youtube 

I did watch on YouTube.  Very nice playing (all parts).

----------


## Geoff Barber

I thought you might be interested to see Marissa Carrolls first YouTube video performance. Marissa is currently studying second year music at the University of Queensland in Australia with the mandolin as her primary instrument. She represents the future of classical mandolin here in Australia and this video gives a taste of her capabilities.

She performs Sonanta in D by Christian Scheidler (1752-1815) and she plays with Joel Woods on guitar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxNNEsTYhnQ 

Hope you enjoy.

----------


## Oleg

Hello there(and good morning) fellow mandolin players,
I have been a little bit absent recently,but had the opportunity to record something(well-known,though)...
Here it is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHPAZphqNpI

I hope you like it.

Oleg
Amsterdam

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Wonderful playing, Oleg!  Nice to see you back here.  And thanks, Geoff, for the Scheidler.  It's great to see and hear our instrument in the hands of such fine young players.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

You are absolutely right Bruce! 

Thanks Oleg, for posting that Czardas video; nice playing! 
And thanks Geoff for informing us! I am sure a bright future lies ahead for Marissa and Joel ánd our wonderful instrument in your country!

Best, Alex.

----------


## michaelhooper

I like her tone. Nice and clean too!




> I thought you might be interested to see Marissa Carroll’s first YouTube video performance. Marissa is currently studying second year music at the University of Queensland in Australia with the mandolin as her primary instrument. She represents the future of classical mandolin here in Australia and this video gives a taste of her capabilities.
> 
> She performs “Sonanta in D” by Christian Scheidler (1752-1815) and she plays with Joel Woods on guitar.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxNNEsTYhnQ 
> 
> Hope you enjoy.

----------


## James P

Israel Linoy plays Schon Rosmarin by Fritz Kreisler

----------


## Margriet

This one is certainly worth to listen more often




Margriet

----------


## John Craton

Thanks for posting this, Margriet. We can never tire of hearing the Kioulaphides Rhapsody or Sebastiaan and Eva's wonderful interpretation.

Thanks also to Israel for the lovely Schon Rosmarin and to Oleg for the magnificent version of Monti's Czardas. One of my violin students is working on the Czardas at the moment, and I know he'll be blown away by Oleg's performance!

Thanks all!

----------


## vkioulaphides

> We can never tire of hearing the Kioulaphides Rhapsody or Sebastiaan and Eva's wonderful interpretation.


Thank you kindly, John! In fact, I don't mind leaking the ~highly~ confidential information  :Wink:  that more is on the way. But I must not jump the gun, especially as my "sabbatical" may soon be over, and thus my composing frenzy somewhat abate. (Again, that is simply a matter of _when_, not of _whether_ said new music will be written. The rest is _deo volente_...)

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Tom Wright

Victor, before you get too busy, perhaps you could direct me to a copy of the Rhapsody, so I can try and reduce it for unaccompanied 10-string?

----------


## vkioulaphides

Certainly, although this may fall under the "Do not try this at home" category.  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Margriet

> Alex and Victor are too modest to post this, but Alex has made a marvellous video of himself playing Victor's "Diferencias" on the mandoliola (alto mandolin). Note especially Alex's incorporation of some natural harmonics in this delightful piece. Our hats off to both composer and performer!


Just wanted to bring this video under your attention, when I saw, that it is already in the thread. 
The piece "Differencias' by Victor is played by several people and on mandolin as well as on ( tenor-octave) mandola. 
But isn't it like it is written just for this instrument: the mandoliola (alto mandola) ?  And só beautiful, the piece ànd the way how Alex interpretates and plays !
There are rarely videos of mandoliola solo playing, so I don't mind to mention this video again.
Margriet

----------


## vkioulaphides

A WONDERFUL performance, indeed! 

In fact, some of the nicest elements of this interpretation by Alex are those _I didn't write_!  :Laughing:  Yes, an ornament here, an ornament there... why not? The era of the composer-_qua_-dictator is over! I'm all too happy to witness a "newly enlightened" approach ushered in, whereby composer and performer are seen as partners, NOT as in corporate chains-of-command, whereby the former rains down curt, officious memos on the latter. Bah!

Musical "literalism", of course, came about out of the justified despair of composers upon watching (or rather _hearing_) their works mutilated by careless performers, unscrupulous producers and egomaniac conductors. So the current, "Play the ink!" moral/professional standard emerged as a safeguard against gross abuses. In the process, however, much of the spontaneity of music was lost.  :Frown: 

So it is a sheer delight to see one of my works in the hands of a performer whom I trust 100%, and whose liberties with it are truly _embellishments_, personal contributions that make the piece ever so much more beautiful than could ever be conveyed with little black dots on paper.

Three cheers for Alex!

Victor

----------


## Simen Kjaersdalen

Despite poor quality of sound and image I hope some will enjoy this.

----------


## garypaynephoto

Very nice piece, and nicely played. This is your own composition? I am expecting a brand new Cremona mandolin from Uli Albert sometime soon. What do you use for strings. Also, I notice you are playing with your thumb, do you also use a pick/feather?

----------


## Simen Kjaersdalen

Thank you for your kind reply! Yes, this is one of my own pieces, and my compositions are of course as made for this type of mandolin. I think you will be very happy with your new mandolin - remember this take was done with an ordinary web-cam, and you can only hear "half" of that lovely lute-like ressonance. 

Strings - yes that was a problem. I tried nylon and real gut, even uke-strings, and it was quite difficult to get the tension and thickness. But then Aquila finally started to produce nylogut-strings for mandolin - highly recommended!

I have played in many differnt styles, but now mostly use my thumb, but using the other fingers as well in some techniques. (I play tremolo like on the classical guitar.) 

It's a real "#######" technique, not recommended for anyone, and I guess I can make Sinatra's words mine: I did it my way.  :Wink: 

Thanks!

----------


## Marc Woodward

Very pretty! Thanks you.
Marc

----------


## Simen Kjaersdalen

I see that one of my words in the last post has been "sensored". The word was a description of "blend of races", and I din't know that it was a "bad" word to use. (It would have passed in my country, and I guess it's all Shakespeares fault, because he uses it a lot!) The point was that my techinque is a strange blend of guitar and mandolin-technique. Sorry about that to all.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## K. WONG

A fusion that I find very interesting

----------


## K. WONG

Another one

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Excellent playing and indeed a very nice fusion! Thanks, Alex.

----------


## Yuji kanemitsu

It is the duet of me and my friend Mr.Kagajo(mandocellist,mandolinist,guitarist,compo  ser). Look if all right.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ns_hTAI6yo

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Yuji Kanemitsu,

Welcome to this forum and nice playing! Also nice to hear you play a Takusari Roman Mod. No 6 concert mandolin. 

Best greetings, 

Alex.

----------


## Jim Garber

> A fusion that I find very interesting


K. Wong: what are these pieces. They are very nice and I do love the liuquin. goiogle Translate says the title on the video is: "Liuqin Concerto "Jiang Yueqin sound" / Chen Yahui (Liuqin)"

----------


## K. WONG

I have uploaded two videos, the first one that runs 5:26 min has the title "Spring on Yi River", the second one that runs 13:13 min has the title "Melody Accompany The Reflection of Moon on a River".
"liuqin" in Chinese is made up from two words, "liu" is willow while "qin" is musical instrument.
These two pieces are orginally written for traditional Chinese musical instrument. The Japanese conductor transcribed it for mandolin orchestra.
Here is a link to youtube for your interest:

----------


## Greg Stec

Very nice performances!  And such an orchestra!  I just got a new mandocello (a copy of a 1918 K4), but I'm putting a traditional mandocello as a future purchase.

----------


## Margriet

> I have uploaded two videos, the first one that runs 5:26 min has the title "Spring on Yi River", the second one that runs 13:13 min has the title "Melody Accompany The Reflection of Moon on a River".


I enjoy "Spring" a lot, thanks ! The accompany by the erhu's (?) sound like a human voice. Where, how can I find the second one, the "Melody" ?

Margriet

----------


## Margriet

> It is the duet of me and my friend Mr.Kagajo(mandocellist,mandolinist,guitarist,compo  ser). Look if all right.


Nice ! Looking forward to hearing more of you both.

Margriet

----------


## K. WONG

I cannot find "Melody" accompanied by Chinese musical instrument, all I can find is liuqin with piano.

----------


## Theo W.

Just me fiddling around on some Bach.

----------


## David Miller

With a certain amount of trepidation (considering the several very excellent videos of this piece that are already available on YouTube), I am linking below to a performance of mine from this past week's concert at the Hartt School of Music of Victor Kioulaphides' "Diferencias". I have utterly enjoyed working on this piece, and look forward to having many chances to perform it and other of Victor's works in the future.

Please feel free to let me know what you think!

----------


## vkioulaphides

Hello, David, and all.

While other performances of my *Diferencias* _are_ indeed excellent, as you say, trepidation ought to be kept in check; your performance is a fine one and, most importantly, a _different_ one. You can't be timid about being _yourself_.

Luckily for all of us, music is NOT an Olympic sport. On the field, if you throw the javelin 100 meters, while another athlete throws the same javelin, say... 1*10*, he is objectively, demonstrably, plainly "better" than you in that narrow, specific, particular case. That's that, and there's not much more to say about it beyond the reading on the measuring-tape.

But music is a "human-to-human interface", to put it in slightly silly techno-speak, so there's not much to "measure" in a metric, quantifiable manner. There are as many interpretations as there are personalities. Yours is vivid and straight-from-the-heart. That's no cause for trepidation from your end, but merits congratulations from mine. _Bravo!_

---

Tangentially, I must "spill the beans" by letting the world know that there is yet another, surely spectacular new recording of *Diferencias* coming out soon, this time by truly Olympian  :Wink:  mandolinist *Chris Acquavella*. I have not heard this recording yet —I will await it with bated breath— but can safely surmise that it will be absolutely dazzling. _Different_, too, once again.  :Smile: 

Yet this piece's _premiere_ recording, by *Sebastiaan de Grebber*, remains unsurpassed— in its own way. And who can dare say that his or her reading of this score has "more" heart and soul to it than the one by our beloved, late *Ali Stephens*? You can't ask me which friend of mine "I like better". I love them all, each in his/her own way. 

And that, as one of my composition teachers (the venerable and quite terrifying Ludmila Ulehla)  used to say, is what makes the world go round.  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello David, 

A nice performance of this absolutely wonderful piece of music! Bravo!!! It is great to see it played more and more!
And I second everything of Victor's comment above! 


Thanks for sharing and best greetings, 

Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

... as I ran out of my home this morning, right after posting the comment above, I realized how remiss I was in not mentioning that, of all performances of this piece, none have been (or could _ever_ be) more _thoughtful_ than those of my esteemed friend, Mr. T.  :Wink:  

When the piece was still "young", so to speak, Alex and I exchanged numerous emails, with scans of fingerings, phrasing-marks, picking-patterns criss-crossing cyberspace between us at a dizzying pace. I cannot imagine any greater honor for a composer than witnessing a serious, diligent performer study a work of his so deeply, so thoroughly.

This depth of deliberation and seriousness of intent shows of course in Alex' actual performances of this piece. On the other hand, I can just as easily imagine some other performer, doing equal due diligence in his/her preparation, and yet coming up with _different_ ideas. 

Indeed, that IS what makes the world go round!  :Smile:  If a composition were meant to come out of a can, why... we composers would simply make one of those hideous-sounding MIDI tracks, post it on our website, and simply call that "THE piece", as is. Who would want that?

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Ed Goist

Olga Egorova plays 'Asturias' ('Legend') by Isaac Albéniz for solo mandolin on her Howard Morris F5 mandolin (#111). Wow.

----------


## Beanzy

Ed I reckon we'll be hearing an awful lot more about Olga E, a really lively, serious but playful soloist I find her playing thoroughly engaging. Remarkable player.

Here's another one;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFHqg...ature=youtu.be

----------


## lachlanwa

http://youtu.be/NL8XhxMLqbs

Stumbled across this one today. Wonderful.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Hi all, 
thought I'd stick this here for your entertainment (or otherwise!). I wrote this as a light semi classical piece and got the opportunity to put the chord charts in front of a little french music group I had a couple of gigs with. A video was made athough I'm on the dark side (Luke) but you get the general idea! Not played on a roundback I'm afraid but my trusty old F2,
Lurv,
Marc
http://youtu.be/owV-9PqxUm0

----------


## Jim Garber

> Not played on a roundback I'm afraid but my trusty old F2,


Do not be afraid, Marc. Classical or not, roundback or not, it is till nice music.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Marc, 

Really nice and 'easy listening' music and what a nice ensemble! 
Thanks for the Mandolin café - Youtube link, Marc. 

Best from Holland, Alex.

----------


## bratsche

Here's my latest one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16we2GGhRkI

No "camera video" here, but my new Zoom H2 recorder I recently stole for $50 really is a whole lot better than my digital camera is for audio.  I really love being able to finally have stereo, especially for this music!  (And *Audacity* is great fun to play with, too!)  ;-)  

bratsche

----------


## Tom Wright

Really nice, B!

----------


## Alex Timmerman

wonderful! 

Best, Alex.

----------


## bratsche

Thank you, Tom and Alex!  

Alex - of course with no camera, you could not see, but I was playing with a Roman style plectrum. Now, I am not sure if my technique is quite kosher, but for me it is easier to articulate than using the typical American pick shapes, and I am hooked. ;-)

bratsche

----------


## joebrent

On the Sunday between CMSA Convo and the flight out to Miami, I did a little recital in NYC where I finally got a chance to perform with my dear friend Hai-ting Chinn (we've been trying for years). Here's us doing the Mozart songs:

Die Zufriedenheit


Komm, Liebe Zither

----------


## John Goodin

Joe, thanks so much for sharing these videos. The performances seem so natural and relaxed. The singer sounds great and both your playing and your mandolin sound wonderful. 

John G.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Thanks for sharing Joe; really nice! 

Best, Alex.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 

Enjoy!

Best Alex.

----------


## bratsche

Here's the Bach *Sarabande from the 6th Cello Suite*, which I play on a 17" Flatiron 1N mandola tuned GDAE.  The Thomastik 174 strings work pretty well for this, I think. 

bratsche

----------


## Tom Wright

Nice adaptation to the different tuning. The Flatiron with Thomastiks gets what I think of as a lute sound.

Thanks..

----------


## bratsche

Thanks, Tom!  

The G strings are a tad bit floppy and require somewhat cautious navigation, but all in all, I like it, and have kept it tuned that way since I first tried it.  I've got enough CGDA-tuned mandolas, anyway!  

You know what I've been doing lately?  I took out my hardly ever played backup viola, and changed the strings to tune it this way, too!  I had been intrigued a while back by reading about people who set up so-called "Baritone" or "Octave violins", but was always skeptical about how that would sound un-amplified on such a small bodied instrument.  But one day after playing this mandola, I thought I should try the octave violin tuning  on a viola.  I'm having a blast with it, though it requires quite a different bowing approach.   Maybe some day, I'll get up the nerve to record something...
 :Smile: 

bratsche

----------


## garypaynephoto

This is my new Cremonese Mandolin from Uli Albert in Germany (Albert-Mueller). I'm using a raw-hide pick, and Aguila Nylgut ukelele strings made for CGDA tuning, but I tune them at GDAE (415 Mhz). Does that make sense? This is a Renaissance tune with variations called La Volta.

----------


## Martin Jonas

Not so much classical as renaissance with some modern touches: I've just come across this nice version of a favourite hymn of mine, "Remember O Thou Man" by Thomas Ravenscroft from 1611, arranged for two voices, guitar, mandolin and plucked double bass.



Martin

----------


## Jim Garber

> This is my new Cremonese Mandolin from Uli Albert in Germany (Albert-Mueller). I'm using a raw-hide pick, and Aguila Nylgut ukelele strings made for CGDA tuning, but I tune them at GDAE (415 Mhz). Does that make sense? This is a Renaissance tune with variations called La Volta.


That is lovely, Gary, and I do like the tone. Did you make that rawhide pick? I don't know whether those would survive much around our house with two dogs.  :Smile:

----------


## garypaynephoto

> That is lovely, Gary, and I do like the tone. Did you make that rawhide pick? I don't know whether those would survive much around our house with two dogs.


Hi Jim. Ha, funny about your dog. I found the pick at Elderly (http://elderly.com/accessories/items/RPK-H.htm), believe it or not. I sometimes use a feather, too, but trills and the like are pretty difficult. I have read that among cherry wood, feathers, and other plectrums in those days, some used leather. So, I thought this a pretty cool, somewhat historically accurate material. What I like is like the feather, it changes with time and use.

----------


## Jim Garber

I will have to buy one or two on my next Elderly order... and keep them away from the dogs.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Here's a stab at Polcha Variata on my 1886 Angora e D'Isanto ( restored by Tavy - thanks John!). Not the easiest instrument for this fretboard is very wide and (original) frets are very shallow... Well that's my excuse anyway! 



Cheers,
Marc

----------


## mandobuzz

Here's a bit of Bach:

----------


## Richard Walz

Excellent performance Buzz! It's nice to hear this played with direction, good rhythm and such nice phrasing. Bravo!

----------


## mandobuzz

The Allemanda from the same Partita.

----------


## John Goodin

Buzz, thanks for sharing this beautiful performance and the earlier Courante also. I love both your performance and the sound of your mandolin in these pieces.

John G.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

Here is a flawless and excellent interpretation of the 'Gran Preludio' Op.175 by Raffaele Calace. 

A work that, because of its high technical demands and its grotesque character, is rarely heard. It is performed here by the Dutch mandolinist Sebastiaan de Grebber.

Enjoy!


Here is the link:

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

Something beautiful ánd different: The *'Seven Ancient Greek Lyrics'* by *Victor Kioulaphides* performed by the soprano *Sharon Snellenberg* and mandolinist *Ferdinand Binnendijk* at the *ArtEZ Conservatorium/Music Highschool* during the Chamber Music Presentation Concert March 22nd (2012) in Zwolle (Netherlands). Thanks goes to Victor, Sharon and Ferdinand. 

A composition originally composed in 2007 for the mezzo-soprano *Marjorie Bunday* and mandolinist *Neil Gladd* who premièred the work at the Washington Ethical Society in Washington, DC, on Januari 24th, 2009.


Enjoy and best greetings,

Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Very, very nice! Ferdinand is SUCH a showman!  :Mandosmiley: 

Ah, those lascivious, shameless ancestors of mine— I claim to be no different, BTW  :Wink:  — so colorful, so unabashed, so merciless in their acute perceptiveness of the human condition... Twenty-seven centuries later, their words still resonate, ever current, ever relevant, truly eternal.

Cheers to the young, who reach so far back into the old.

Victor

----------

